# Milan e UEFA, accordo vicino: niente EL.



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.

Secondo TMW la sentenza UEFA dovrebbe arrivare mercoledì 19 giugno.

*Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*


----------



## Baba (18 Giugno 2019)

Che schifo


----------



## Devil man (18 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Che schifo



dipende dal punto di vista per me sembra una ottima notizia


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Gazosa aveva detto che faremo l El e così e statoh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Che schifo



Che schifo? Seriamente?

Ragazzi, avere più tempo per raggiungere il break even è *VITALE*.

Forse non vi rendete ancora conto di ciò, ne parlavo anche nell’altro topic con Rivera10 sperando che Gazidis riuscisse a raggiungere un accordo per il break even ritardato.

Non fare l’EL poi sarà anche un vantaggio in ottica quarto posto, quelle trasferte assurde del Giovedì ci ammazzano.

E aggiungo che probabilmente con lo spostamento del break even si potrà fare un mercato decente, sicuramente non faraonico ma da quarto posto si.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Comunque nel caso cosi fosse ne sarei contento. Spostiamo in la il BE al 2022 e con una rinuncia minima ci liberiamo dei disastri di Falsone e Galliani.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Vabbè, cosa ampiamente risaputa. E' un mese che lo scriviamo in tutte le salse.


----------



## First93 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Rinunciare o essere squalificati cambia qualcosa o le conseguenze sono le stesse? Verrebbe comunque ripescato il Torino o l'Italia avrebbe una squadra in meno nelle competizioni europee?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, cosa ampiamente risaputa. E' un mese che lo scriviamo in tutte le salse.



Come la vedi ? per me è positivo.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Vediamo il lato positivo, eviteremo di far vedere catenaccio con il Dudelange e prendere 3 pere dall'Olympiakos.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come la vedi ? per me è positivo.



Idem per me.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo il lato positivo, eviteremo di far vedere catenaccio con il Dudelange e prendere 3 pere dall'Olympiakos.



Con Giampaolo il catenaccio possiamo scordarcelo, ma il punto è l’evitare di avere quelle trasferte odiose del Giovedì che ti tolgono energie per il campionato, e soprattutto avere il break even spostato, che significa potere investire un po’ di più nel breve periodo essendo venuta meno l’urgenza di rientrare subito. Questo potrebbe essere fondamentale in ottica competitività quarto posto.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2019)

Però poi ci rivediamo tutti qui ad agosto eh.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Per quanto sia dispiaciuto nel rinunciare ad una competizione internazionale in questo caso si potrebbe dire che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere. In un colpo solo potremmo avere il tempo che ci serve per aggiustare il bilancio e così dare un colpo di spugna al passato. Inoltre dovremmo concentrarci unicamente sul campionato e sulla coppa Italia e questo darebbe a Giampaolo il tempo di allenare di più la squadra e farle apprendere i suoi dettami tattici.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Bene. Ora devono investire 200 milioni a saldo negativo cessioni escluse. Altrimenti è la mossa strategicamente più stupida della storia del calcio.


----------



## danjr (18 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Che schifo



che schifo? ma che bello!! mi spieghi l'utilità di giocare una competizione con squadre da terzo mondo, poi ad un certo punto si inseriscono a caso squadre super forti che vengono dalla champions league? Veramente è la competizione più brutta della storia del calcio, felice di non farla... anzi felicissimo


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bene. Ora devono investire 200 milioni a saldo negativo cessioni escluse. Altrimenti è la mossa strategicamente più stupida della storia del calcio.



.


----------



## Naruto98 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Dev'essere un duro colpo per i mille utenti che l'estate scorsa credevano a certi megalomani che assicuravano che gli avvocati di Elliott e Paul Singer si sarebbero ampiamente mangiati la UEFA, avrebbero speso in lungo ed in largo portando Milinkovic Savic per 120 milioni al Milan ecc. Poi tornando nella realtà però siamo costretti a rinunciare all'Europa League, compriamo Krunic e come allenatore abbiamo Giampaolo.


----------



## Milo (18 Giugno 2019)

E' uno smacco a livello di immagine non giocare l'europa.

Per il resto bho, vediamo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bene. Ora devono investire 200 milioni a saldo negativo cessioni escluse. Altrimenti è la mossa strategicamente più stupida della storia del calcio.



Si e poi ci squalificano pure gli anni successivi perchè abbiamo i conti ancora più disastrosi.


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bene. Ora devono investire 200 milioni a saldo negativo cessioni escluse. Altrimenti è la mossa strategicamente più stupida della storia del calcio.



Ahahah appunto! Proprio perché mi pare chiaro che non accadrà, sono allibito a leggere i commenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



che mongoli.....


----------



## Heaven (18 Giugno 2019)

Tradotto: non andiamo in EL ma possiamo spendere di più. Giusto?


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2019)

Spendessero di più per giocatori forti, e per l'ennesima volta nessuno chiede i Pogba o i De Bruyne, ma nemmeno i veretout e i krunic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Per quanto sia dispiaciuto nel rinunciare ad una competizione internazionale in questo caso si potrebbe dire che non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere. In un colpo solo potremmo avere il tempo che ci serve per aggiustare il bilancio e così dare un colpo di spugna al passato. Inoltre dovremmo concentrarci unicamente sul campionato e sulla coppa Italia e questo darebbe a Giampaolo il tempo di allenare di più la squadra e farle apprendere i suoi dettami tattici.



Esattamente.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2019)

Si rinuncia al calcio...


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Tradotto: non andiamo in EL ma possiamo spendere di più. Giusto?


Come no, aspetta i tifosi dell'AC Milan Economy che ti spiegheranno meglio centesimo per centesimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Tradotto: non andiamo in EL ma possiamo spendere di più. Giusto?



aspetta e spera ahahahhahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2019)

Decisione scandalosa, se fosse vera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Come no, aspetta i tifosi dell'AC Milan Economy che ti spiegheranno meglio centesimo per centesimo.



Nessuno dice di spendere 200 milioni, ma in questa condizione almeno un mercato che ci assicuri una squadra leggermente più forte di quella dello scorso anno, ovvero in grado di partire favorita nella corsa al quarto posto, è fattibilissimo.

E non capisco chi afferma il contrario.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Idem per me.
> 
> 
> 
> Con Giampaolo il catenaccio possiamo scordarcelo, ma il punto è l’evitare di avere quelle trasferte odiose del Giovedì che ti tolgono energie per il campionato, e soprattutto avere il break even spostato, che significa potere investire un po’ di più nel breve periodo essendo venuta meno l’urgenza di rientrare subito. Questo potrebbe essere fondamentale in ottica competitività quarto posto.



Lo spero, amico, lo spero. Non è bello non giocare le coppe ed è un evento che spero non si ripeterà più, ma se serve , UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE, a uscire da questa situazione da terremotati (con tutto il rispetto), la accetto e anzi la incentivo. L'importante è che sia ben pianificata e motivata da serietà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Per me è uno smacco totale a livello d'immagine, anche se fosse la coppa del nonno. E faccio davvero fatica a capire come Maldini e Boban, gente che ha vinto e convinto in Europa, possano prendere tali decisioni. Sono confuso.

Ovviamente perdonerei il fatto solo se ora arrivassero top player di grosso calibro.
Ma se i nomi restano i Sensi e i Krunic, per me continuerà ad essere una notizia molto negativa.


----------



## Mic (18 Giugno 2019)

fatemi capire, noi rinunciamo ora all’el per far spostare il break even e quindi non rischiare che ciò succeda tra 3 anni?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo spero, amico, lo spero. Non è bello non giocare le coppe ed è un evento che spero non si ripeterà più, ma se serve , UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE, a uscire da questa situazione da terremotati (con tutto il rispetto), la accetto e anzi la incentivo. L'importante è che sia ben pianificata e motivata da serietà.



Perfetto.

Infatti sui forum intertristi temevano proprio questo, lo spostamento del break even. Loro volevano proprio che noi andassimo a sorbirci le trasferte ad Astrachan' e col break even al 2021 incombente, in modo da:

1. Avere meno energie per il campionato, con relativi e quasi certi punti persi.

2. Non poter investire nemmeno quel minimo che ci serve per arrivare quarti.

E invece lo hanno preso in culo anche stavolta. La cosa più incredibile è leggere di gente scontenta, quando questa è manna dal cielo.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è uno smacco totale a livello d'immagine, anche se fosse la coppa del nonno. E faccio davvero fatica a capire come Maldini e Boban, gente che ha vinto e convinto in Europa, possano prendere tali decisioni. Sono confuso.



C’è poco da essere confusi. Il break even al 2021 era una zavorra tremenda che ci avrebbe impedito di investire un minimo, e anzi al 99,99% saremmo usciti indeboliti da questo calciomercato.




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente perdonerei il fatto solo se ora arrivassero top player di grosso calibro.
> Ma se i nomi restano i Sensi e i Krunic, per me continuerà ad essere una notizia molto negativa.



Top players di grosso calibro è fortemente irrealistico aspettarseli, adesso, ma giocatori di caratura superiore a quella del nano da giardino e di Krunic, cioè giocatori che, ripeto, non ci metteranno in condizione di vincere lo scudetto ma di partire favoriti per la corsa al quarto posto (tradotto: squadra leggermente più forte di quella dello scorso anno con in più un allenatore migliore di Gattuso), è legittimo aspettarseli.


----------



## Ema2000 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Boh, mi sa di bufala, finchè non si pronuncia il TAS fare altri generi d'accordi mi parrebbe una forzatura,
poi mica sono al mercato del pesce, non credo sia usuale barattare il break even con una squalifica di un anno dalle coppe,
insomma scambierebbero una sanzione in cambio di un agevolazione, credo non abbia logica legale nemmeno per i regolamenti sportivi


----------



## Andre96 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice di spendere 200 milioni, ma in questa condizione almeno un mercato che ci assicuri una squadra leggermente più forte di quella dello scorso anno, ovvero in grado di partire favorita nella corsa al quarto posto, è fattibilissimo.



Sì ma tu ci credi veramente? Se lo fanno è solo per avere più margine nelle trattative in uscita senza l'obbligo di svendere, in entrata cambia 0.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo spero, amico, lo spero. Non è bello non giocare le coppe ed è un evento che spero non si ripeterà più, ma se serve , UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE, a uscire da questa situazione da terremotati (con tutto il rispetto), la accetto e anzi la incentivo. L'importante è che sia ben pianificata e motivata da serietà.



pensi davvero che spostare di 1 anno serva a molto? io ho seri dubbi. le risposte e i motivi li avremo col tempo.

intanto eviti i preliminari alla roma, ma vabbè...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è uno smacco totale a livello d'immagine, anche se fosse la coppa del nonno. E faccio davvero fatica a capire come Maldini e Boban, gente che ha vinto e convinto in Europa, possano prendere tali decisioni. Sono confuso.
> 
> Ovviamente perdonerei il fatto solo se ora arrivassero top player di grosso calibro.
> Ma se i nomi restano i Sensi e i Krunic, per me continuerà ad essere una notizia molto negativa.



penso che queste decisioni spettino al cr7 degli AD


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensi davvero che spostare di 1 anno serva a molto? io ho seri dubbi. le risposte e i motivi li avremo col tempo.
> 
> intanto eviti i preliminari alla roma, ma vabbè...



Purtroppo non sono un esperto Will, e quando leggo i post che parlano di finanza invece che di calcio, mi viene il mal di testa. Evito di commentare per non dire sfondoni, gente come Zosimo mi farebbe tacere immediatamente .

A sensazione, avere più tempo sembra una buona cosa. E' anche vero, come dice Toby, che non disputare non è affatto un bel segnale specie per l'opinione pubblica, l'immagine (sempre ne sia rimasta) e il richiamo dei giocatori.

Però se un sacrificio va fatto, facciamolo e che non ci si ritorni più sopra. Questo è il mio augurio. Voglio sperare che tra Gazidis, Maldini, Boban e proprietà ci sia condivisione e idee chiare.

Vedremo.


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me è uno smacco totale a livello d'immagine, anche se fosse la coppa del nonno. E faccio davvero fatica a capire come Maldini e Boban, gente che ha vinto e convinto in Europa, possano prendere tali decisioni. Sono confuso.
> 
> Ovviamente perdonerei il fatto solo se ora arrivassero top player di grosso calibro.
> Ma se i nomi restano i Sensi e i Krunic, per me continuerà ad essere una notizia molto negativa.



Anche dopo i fatti di Marsiglia ci esclusero dalle competizioni, e il livello della rosa all'epoca era 100 volte superiore a quello attuale, onestamente non ne faccio un dramma per il semplice fatto che in questa competizione abbiamo sempre fatto schifo, a malapena riusciamo a qualificarci ai sedicesimi. Io però come detto, mi aspetto almeno 2-3 colpi decenti.


----------



## EmmePi (18 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo spero, amico, lo spero. Non è bello non giocare le coppe ed è un evento che spero non si ripeterà più, ma se serve , UNA VOLTA PER TUTTE, a uscire da questa situazione da terremotati (con tutto il rispetto), la accetto e anzi la incentivo. L'importante è che sia ben pianificata e motivata da serietà.



Non cambierà proprio un fico secco.
Spostare di un anno il BE serve solo a non farti smembrare la squadra ogni anno ma comunque a vendere i pezzi migliori se vuoi chinarti alle direttive del FPF. Un pò come la rometta di quel pallotta che si sta già fregando le mani per questa decisione del drago elliott: e questo proprio mi fa venire l'orticaria, come pure pensare a cairo che entra in EL perchè pensa di meritarselo!
E scordatevi mercati folli, ma via libera all'allevamento Milan.

VOMITO PURO! 

Milan mio come sei caduto in basso!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice di spendere 200 milioni, ma in questa condizione almeno un mercato che ci assicuri una squadra leggermente più forte di quella dello scorso anno, ovvero in grado di partire favorita nella corsa al quarto posto, è fattibilissimo.
> 
> E non capisco chi afferma il contrario.



Dipende tutto da quali siano le loro intenzioni (e qualcosa mi dice che l'idea di farsi escludere dalla EL venga dalla regina delle belle idee del Milan, colei che si impuntò per tenere Pato rinunciando a Tevez). 

Farsi escludere dalle coppe per ricevere un anno franco serve solo a patto di spendere tanto in saldo negativo. Se invece pensano solo di allungare i tempi per ripianare e basta, quest'idea è da folli. 
Quando il 2 settembre si chiuderà la finestra di mercato estiva potremo già dire che tipo di squadra sarà e in che zona di classifica arriverà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sì ma tu ci credi veramente? Se lo fanno è solo per avere più margine nelle trattative in uscita senza l'obbligo di svendere, in entrata cambia 0.



Si, ci credo. Una proprietà che, nonostante lo spostamento del break even, facesse uscire il Milan indebolito da questo calciomercato estivo, sarebbe una proprietà di pagliacci e Boban:

1. Non sarebbe venuto.

2. Non avrebbe detto le cose che porto in firma. Boban, fino a prova contraria, non è un parolaio, ma è un uomo e milanista vero e soprattutto un uomo tutto d’un pezzo.


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensi davvero che spostare di 1 anno serva a molto? io ho seri dubbi. le risposte e i motivi li avremo col tempo.
> 
> intanto eviti i preliminari alla roma, ma vabbè...



Certo che spostare di un anno serve a molto, semplicemente perché verrà considerato per la valutazione il triennio 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022 tagliando fuori il triennio precedente che vede rossi di bilancio a causa dei quali ci trascineremmo punizioni su punizioni e sentenze e ricorsi e pagliacciate varie.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Ma all'atto pratico come definire tale mossa? Un patteggiamento della pena?
Per me è la folle conseguenza della follia del fpf.
Detto questo, a me l'El annoia a morte e non piace come è organizzata.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## cris (18 Giugno 2019)

Se cosi fosse, bene, sono daccordo.


----------



## Kaw (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.


Scusate, sono oberato in questo periodo, forse mi sono perso qualcosa.
Sono rimasto alla UEFA che ha deciso di non decidere, rimandando la sentenza fino a quando non si sarà espresso il TAS, che non ha in programma fino ad agosto l'udienza del Milan. L'unica cosa è che il Milan chieda una procedura d'urgenza al TAS (cosa che non ha fatto), per sveltire la procedura. Mi sfugge adesso un accordo tra Milan e Uefa, con ancora il TAS in ballo...


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non cambierà proprio un fico secco.
> Spostare di un anno il BE serve solo a non farti smembrare la squadra ogni anno ma comunque a vendere i pezzi migliori se vuoi chinarti alle direttive del FPF. Un pò come la rometta di quel pallotta che si sta già fregando le mani per questa decisione del drago elliott: e questo proprio mi fa venire l'orticaria, come pure pensare a cairo che entra in EL perchè pensa di meritarselo!
> E scordatevi mercati folli, ma via libera all'allevamento Milan.
> 
> ...



Beh, grazie dell'aiuto, adesso mi sento molto meglio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Farsi escludere dalle coppe per ricevere un anno franco serve solo a patto di spendere tanto in saldo negativo. Se invece pensano solo di allungare i tempi per ripianare e basta, quest'idea è da folli.



Certamente. È esattamente ciò che penso e che ho detto io. Che poi ripeto, sullo spendere tanto non aspettiamoci neanche lontanamente i top players assoluti, questo deve essere chiaro, ma gente come Manolas, Torreira e Ceballos dovrebbe essere alla portata.

Ripeto che gli intertristi temevano proprio questo, lo spostamento del break even. Era l’ultima cosa che volevano per noi, perché sapevano che il break even al 2021 significava ingozzarsi di sterco fino a soffocare e non poter rinforzare la squadra ma doverla molto probabilmente indebolire.




EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non cambierà proprio un fico secco.
> Spostare di un anno il BE serve solo a non farti smembrare la squadra ogni anno ma comunque a vendere i pezzi migliori se vuoi chinarti alle direttive del FPF. Un pò come la rometta di quel pallotta che si sta già fregando le mani per questa decisione del drago elliott: e questo proprio mi fa venire l'orticaria, come pure pensare a cairo che entra in EL perchè pensa di meritarselo!
> E scordatevi mercati folli, ma via libera all'allevamento Milan.
> 
> ...



Non è così. Prima di tutto questi hanno già preso gente come Higuain, Bakayoko, Paquetà e Piatek, non vedo perché adesso dovrebbero imporci un mercato a pane e sterco con le condizioni diventate più favorevoli. 

Non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Certo che spostare di un anno serve a molto, semplicemente perché verrà considerato per la valutazione il triennio 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022 tagliando fuori il triennio precedente che vede rossi di bilancio a causa dei quali ci trascineremmo punizioni su punizioni e sentenze e ricorsi e pagliacciate varie.



e ma occhio che se lo spieghi ti dicono che tifi i bilanci.


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2019)

senza accordo se andassimo in cl non ce la farebbero fare
magari fosse vero


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Scusate, sono oberato in questo periodo, forse mi sono perso qualcosa.
> Sono rimasto alla UEFA che ha deciso di non decidere, rimandando la sentenza fino a quando non si sarà espresso il TAS, che non ha in programma fino ad agosto l'udienza del Milan. L'unica cosa è che il Milan chieda una procedura d'urgenza al TAS (cosa che non ha fatto), per sveltire la procedura. Mi sfugge adesso un accordo tra Milan e Uefa, con ancora il TAS in ballo...



Il ricorso al TAS,se fosse vero l'accordo, potrebbe essere ritirato. Credo sia questo alla fine il succo del discorso.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2019)

Il calcio è scienza semplice una volta che sai come funziona, ma anche per chi ha una conoscenza basica il concetto più semplice di tutti è sempre valido: con i forti fai una squadra forte, con i buoni fai una squadra buona, con i mediocri fai una squadra mediocre. Il resto sono illusioni e vane speranze.


----------



## earl22 (18 Giugno 2019)

una delle migliori notizie degli ultimi anni


----------



## Gius_84 (18 Giugno 2019)

Mah secondo me andrebbe bene solo se rinunciando all Europa League ci abbonano i passivi di bilancio dal 2015 al 2019 e dalla stagione 2019-20 dovremmo chiudere tutti i bilanci con non più di - 30 di passivo per non finire di nuovo sotto regine fpp


----------



## uolfetto (18 Giugno 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> Boh, mi sa di bufala, finchè non si pronuncia il TAS fare altri generi d'accordi mi parrebbe una forzatura,
> poi mica sono al mercato del pesce, non credo sia usuale barattare il break even con una squalifica di un anno dalle coppe,
> insomma scambierebbero una sanzione in cambio di un agevolazione, credo non abbia logica legale nemmeno per i regolamenti sportivi



concordo. continuo a non capire come sia possibile sta roba. eppure continuo a leggere articoli del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da quali siano le loro intenzioni (e qualcosa mi dice che l'idea di farsi escludere dalla EL venga dalla regina delle belle idee del Milan, colei che si impuntò per tenere Pato rinunciando a Tevez).
> 
> Farsi escludere dalle coppe per ricevere un anno franco serve solo a patto di spendere tanto in saldo negativo. Se invece pensano solo di allungare i tempi per ripianare e basta, quest'idea è da folli.
> Quando il 2 settembre si chiuderà la finestra di mercato estiva potremo già dire che tipo di squadra sarà e in che zona di classifica arriverà.



no Aron stai facendo un errore di fondo, se allunghiamo di un anno 19/20-20/21-21/22 significa che tutti i pregressi verrebbero condonati. 

Significa partire da quest'anno con il bilancio a zero, significa che Elliot ha vinto nuovamente la battaglia e non si ritiene responsabile dei bilanci passati. 

Poi vai beh c'è anche chi scrive " copriamohh messihh con gli sponsor finti di Iddiott " ma è come spiegare la fisica del quanto a chi sposta la carriola di lavoro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Significa partire da quest'anno con il bilancio a zero, significa che Elliot ha vinto nuovamente la battaglia e non si ritiene responsabile dei bilanci passati.



Esattamente.

Il che anche in ottica di poter costruire una squadra da quarto posto è un passo da gigante in avanti. L’importante è non aspettarsi un mercato faraonico, ma per un mercato decente le premesse ci sono.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Poi vai beh c'è anche chi scrive " copriamohh messihh con gli sponsor finti di Iddiott "



Questa mi ha fatto morire. Gli sponsor finti di Iddiott


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Dopo le news agghiaccianti su Diawara e pippe varie a noi accostate, finalmente una notizia buona


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2019)

earl22 ha scritto:


> una delle migliori notizie degli ultimi anni



per me proprio la migliore


----------



## Baba (18 Giugno 2019)

Solo in Italia si snobba l’europa League.. infatti i risultati si vedono.. ne Europa ne qualificazione champions ne scudetto..NIENTE DI NIENTE. L’europa League la puoi snobbare quando sei tra le prime 10 di Europa. Con questa mentalità da superiori non si va da nessuna parte..o forse qualcuno non si ricorda che siamo usciti da una squadra greca, la Lazio dal Francoforte e l’Atalanta ai preliminari.. manca la cultura del lavoro e del sacrificio.. all estero i giovani si allenano molto più duramente e intensamente mentre noi ci lamentiamo di tutto e ci permettiamo di snobbare una coppa che non potremmo mai vincere perché abbiamo una mentalità da TUTTO È DOVUTO.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2019)

Sarebbe un'ottima notizia!

Vorrebbe dire finalmente chiudere il macello di Berlu e Galliani, ripulirci la fedina e ripartire da fresco.
Con un anno in più per raggiungere il Break Even, inoltre, avremo più margine per operare sul mercato e forse la cessione di Gigio non sarà più necessario.
Avremo anche più energie per il campionato e con un mercato di buona qualità (senza follie) partire favoriti per il quarto posto davanti alle romane e all'Atalanta.

Forza Milan!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

La notizia in se potrebbe anche farci comodo ma non esiste che chi organizza il calcio trova come soluzione quella di fermare la palla.
Non esiste.
Il calcio è un gioco.
Lasciassero libri e conti fuori dal rettangolo verde perchè cosi non si alimenta di certo la passione dei tifosi.
Noi ragioniamo poi da provetti ragionieri del calcio e ci facciamo i conti in tasca ma a livello di immagine esser esclusi dalle coppe non è una bella cosa e sicuramente verremo massacrati da chi non perde occasione per boicottarci.
Vi garantisco che molti tifosi che si limitano al campo , non come noi che snoccioliamo conti e fatturati, non sanno nemmeno cosa sia il fpf e pensano che il milan non abbia un euro. 
Non sanno che il milan non può spendere per via del fpf.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Giugno 2019)

Chissene frega dell’ Europa League francamente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia si snobba l’europa League.. infatti i risultati si vedono.. ne Europa ne qualificazione champions ne scudetto..NIENTE DI NIENTE. L’europa League la puoi snobbare quando sei tra le prime 10 di Europa. Con questa mentalità da superiori non si va da nessuna parte..o forse qualcuno non si ricorda che siamo usciti da una squadra greca, la Lazio dal Francoforte e l’Atalanta ai preliminari.. manca la cultura del lavoro e del sacrificio.. all estero i giovani si allenano molto più duramente e intensamente mentre noi ci lamentiamo di tutto e ci permettiamo di snobbare una coppa che non potremmo mai vincere perché abbiamo una mentalità da TUTTO È DOVUTO.



Ma chissenefrega della coppetta dei perdenti. Davvero vorresti farti le trasferte del Giovedì in qualche sperduto paesino in culo al mondo per poi essere stravolto la Domenica e perdere punti, con in più il break even per il 2021 da rispettare che ci avrebbe fatto uscire da questo mercato con una squadra che molto probabilmente nemmeno con un miracolo sarebbe arrivata quarta, perché avremmo quasi certamente dovuto indebolirci?

Sono allibito.




Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un'ottima notizia!
> 
> Vorrebbe dire finalmente chiudere il macello di Berlu e Galliani, ripulirci la fedina e ripartire da fresco.
> Con un anno in più per raggiungere il Break Even, inoltre, avremo più margine per operare sul mercato e forse la cessione di Gigio non sarà più necessario.
> ...



Esattamente. La cosa più importante.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il calcio è scienza semplice una volta che sai come funziona, ma anche per chi ha una conoscenza basica il concetto più semplice di tutti è sempre valido: con i forti fai una squadra forte, con i buoni fai una squadra buona, con i mediocri fai una squadra mediocre. Il resto sono illusioni e vane speranze.



Io ti invidio perchè tu vivi di certezze ed io invece di dubbi. Immagino che tu abbia previsto che l'Atalanta andasse in Europa quest'anno. Del resto come si fa a non prevedere che una squadra con giocatori così forti andrà in Champions mettendosi dietro squadre come la Roma,la Lazio e noi. 
Comunque vista la tua attitudine puoi sempre darmi i i risultati del prossimo anno calcistico. Facciamo fifty fifty


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il calcio è scienza semplice una volta che sai come funziona, ma anche per chi ha una conoscenza basica il concetto più semplice di tutti è sempre valido: con i forti fai una squadra forte, con i buoni fai una squadra buona, con i mediocri fai una squadra mediocre. Il resto sono illusioni e vane speranze.



Bene Aron, a fine agosto mi dirai la posizione di classifica che il Milan occuperà a fine campionato e io ci giocherò 100 euro. Se ti sei sbagliato me li rimborsi tu, altrimenti ci dividiamo la vincita. Ci stai?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque nel caso cosi fosse ne sarei contento. Spostiamo in la il BE al 2022 e con una rinuncia minima ci liberiamo dei disastri di Falsone e Galliani.



Spostare la verifica della break even rule al 2022 é fondamentale perché permette di escludere il bilancio 2018/2019 (che attualmente é in rosso per 80 pippi). Non saremmo costretti a fare cessioni prima del 30 giugno e ci basterebbero molte meno plusvalenze per avere un bilancio 2019/2020 tendente al pareggio.

Bisogna capire come sará gestito il transitorio con i bilanci 19/20 e 20/21 ... dovremmo stare all’interno di deficit massimi? Conterá solo la somma del trienno con il bilancio 2021/2022?

In sostanza buttare via il bilancio scorso é come se ci regalasse Donnarumma, che altrimenti sarebbe servito solo,per equilibrare quel bilancio.


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia si snobba l’europa League.. infatti i risultati si vedono.. ne Europa ne qualificazione champions ne scudetto..NIENTE DI NIENTE. L’europa League la puoi snobbare quando sei tra le prime 10 di Europa. Con questa mentalità da superiori non si va da nessuna parte..o forse qualcuno non si ricorda che siamo usciti da una squadra greca, la Lazio dal Francoforte e l’Atalanta ai preliminari.. manca la cultura del lavoro e del sacrificio.. all estero i giovani si allenano molto più duramente e intensamente mentre noi ci lamentiamo di tutto e ci permettiamo di snobbare una coppa che non potremmo mai vincere perché abbiamo una mentalità da TUTTO È DOVUTO.



Vai a spiegarlo agli imbecilli della UEFA che noi tifosi vorremmo vedere le squadre di calcio giocare a calcio invece che preoccuparsi delle loro boiate finanziarie.
Purtroppo la realtà è che il monitoraggio UEFA sul nostro bilancio è come un cancro che ci sta uccidendo lentamente, o lo asportiamo subito o potrebbe essere troppo tardi (vedasi esclusione dalla Champions se dovessimo entrarci l anno prossimo).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no Aron stai facendo un errore di fondo, se allunghiamo di un anno 19/20-20/21-21/22 significa che tutti i pregressi verrebbero condonati.
> 
> Significa partire da quest'anno con il bilancio a zero, significa che Elliot ha vinto nuovamente la battaglia e non si ritiene responsabile dei bilanci passati.
> 
> Poi vai beh c'è anche chi scrive " copriamohh messihh con gli sponsor finti di Iddiott " ma è come spiegare la fisica del quanto a chi sposta la carriola di lavoro.



Concordando un'esclusione dalla EL e un condono dei bilanci passati e facendoti valutare solamente i prossimi tre anni, si è sempre nella stessa situazione (volendo rispettare il FPF) che è del tutto analoga a quella di qualsiasi club: aumentare i ricavi e andare in attivo. Cambia la punizione ma i requisiti per la promozione rimangono sempre gli stessi.

E per aumentare i ricavi, devi andare in Champions. E per andare in Champions, ti serve la squadra attrezzata per andarci.
Quindi, devi investire. A maggior ragione se ti danno l'anno franco. È come sedurre e provarci senza buon esito con una bellissima donna, che però una sera te la ritrovi nuda in camera e ti dice: _"senti, non sei il mio uomo ideale, non ti vedo come partner e neanche come trombamico, ma questa sera non so perché ma mi voglio mettere su questo letto con te." _

Rispondere a quella donna _"Aspetta, prima vado a fare tre anni di palestra, voglio essere perfetto per te. Mi raccomando, aspettami!"_, è come buttare via l'anno franco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2019)

*Manteniamo la discussione con toni civili rispettando le opinioni di tutti.

Grazie.*


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

-


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sono un esperto Will, e quando leggo i post che parlano di finanza invece che di calcio, mi viene il mal di testa. Evito di commentare per non dire sfondoni, gente come Zosimo mi farebbe tacere immediatamente .
> 
> A sensazione, avere più tempo sembra una buona cosa. E' anche vero, come dice Toby, che non disputare non è affatto un bel segnale specie per l'opinione pubblica, l'immagine (sempre ne sia rimasta) e il richiamo dei giocatori.
> 
> ...



bah, non mi riferisco a zosimo in particolare, ma qua sento tanti di quegli esperti che non ci prendono praticamente mai.. queste sono dinamiche che se non la sai tutta non puoi giudicare. ricordo quando è uscita la prima sentenza uefa dove tutti cantavano vittoria. in realtà era una tragedia. ricordo come tutti dicevano quest'anno che saremmo stati esclusi, salvo poi leggere che la uefa non poteva procedere per via del tas ecc....

vedremo col tempo se sarà una scusa per spendere meno o una bella mossa. di certo rinunci a una competizione, che è il motivo per cui si gioca a calcio, cioè provare a vincere. certo che sento dire che così risparmiamo energie... va be ma allora risparmia tutto e chiudi baracca e burattini... per fare 3 trasferte contro dei dopolavoristi e far giocare dei panchinari..
solo in italia ed in particolare al milan abbiamo questa avversione snob alle coppe minori. una cosa davvero stupida. per il ranking, i guadagni, la visibilità....

quello che non mi fa star tranquillo è che queste decisioni le prende il CR7...


----------



## Raryof (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



Dovessimo rinunciare all'EL allora la teoria che si fosse fatto di tutto, DI TUTTO, per mancare con certezza l'accesso alla Champions (per non fare la figura di m di farsi escludere dopo 6 anni) era assolutamente vera e corretta.
Complimenti quindi a Gattuso, tenuto lì e complice, complimenti alla società che ha deciso di tenere Gattuso (asino e incapace) per chiudere la stagione come solo lui poteva fare.
Tanto non sarebbe cambiato nulla, avremmo giocato da schifo i gironi e saremmo usciti male contro i pirloni di turno, gli incassi sarebbero andati interamente ai mafiosoni della Uefa e amen.
Manco avete capito voi quanto ca__o siamo caduti in basso.
E qualcuno canta vittoria, il brekk evven, lol, ennesima (possibile) figura di ***** di un club che strapaga cessi, lavora da provinciale ma al tempo stesso mantiene team digirenziali di assolutissimo livello.
Comunque c'è poco da dire, quando tu paghi 6 mln un 18 enne e ti fai mettere nel sacco da Mauri e co è giusto che tu finisca così, siamo una squadra che parcheggia i giocatori della Juve o si prende i cessi e catorci, rendiamoci conto di quanto siamo penosi, cambiamo i dirigenti ogni anno, le cessioni ai "cinesi", il miliardo, le proroghe, quest'anno mi aspetto il minimo storico, non c'è Boban che tenga a parte per i creduloni e ben pensanti.


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Concordando un'esclusione dalla EL e un condono dei bilanci passati e facendoti valutare solamente i prossimi tre anni, si è sempre nella stessa situazione (volendo rispettare il FPF) che è del tutto analoga a quella di qualsiasi club: aumentare i ricavi e andare in attivo. Cambia la punizione ma i requisiti per la promozione rimangono sempre gli stessi.
> 
> E per aumentare i ricavi, devi andare in Champions. E per andare in Champions, ti serve la squadra attrezzata per andarci.
> Quindi, devi investire. A maggior ragione se ti danno l'anno franco. È come sedurre e provarci senza buon esito con una bellissima donna, che però una sera te la ritrovi nuda in camera e ti dice: _"senti, non sei il mio uomo ideale, non ti vedo come partner e neanche come trombamico, ma questa sera non so perché ma mi voglio mettere su questo letto con te." _
> ...



Non c è nessun anno franco, nel 2022 verrebbero conteggiate le somme delle perdite dei bilanci 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022.
Significa che se fai -100 milioni quest anno dovrai poi avere le mani legate nei due anni successivi.
Non capisco da dove arriva sta storia dell' anno franco sinceramente.


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Certo che spostare di un anno serve a molto, semplicemente perché verrà considerato per la valutazione il triennio 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022 tagliando fuori il triennio precedente che vede rossi di bilancio a causa dei quali ci trascineremmo punizioni su punizioni e sentenze e ricorsi e pagliacciate varie.



nel 2022. e prima? potremo fare ciò che ci pare fino al 2022?
o nel 2020 sarà ancora la solita storia? non è specificato, sono voci, io non lo so e non mi fido

e nel 2022 chi ci dice che sarà considerato un triennio e non un quadriennio?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no Aron stai facendo un errore di fondo, se allunghiamo di un anno 19/20-20/21-21/22 significa che tutti i pregressi verrebbero condonati.
> 
> Significa partire da quest'anno con il bilancio a zero, significa che Elliot ha vinto nuovamente la battaglia e non si ritiene responsabile dei bilanci passati.
> 
> Poi vai beh c'è anche chi scrive " copriamohh messihh con gli sponsor finti di Iddiott " ma è come spiegare la fisica del quanto a chi sposta la carriola di lavoro.



e a te chi te l'ha detto che è così? qua tutti a spiegare... ma state alla uefa per caso? 
non abbiamo avuto abbastanza esempi di errori ed interpretazioni cannate? soprattutto se una notizia esce così, a caso da 1 giornale, neanche ufficiale?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dovessimo rinunciare all'EL allora la teoria che si fosse fatto di tutto, DI TUTTO, per mancare con certezza l'accesso alla Champions (per non fare la figura di m di farsi escludere dopo 6 anni) era assolutamente vera e corretta.
> Complimenti quindi a Gattuso, tenuto lì e complice, complimenti alla società che ha deciso di tenere Gattuso (asino e incapace) per chiudere la stagione come solo lui poteva fare.
> Tanto non sarebbe cambiato nulla, avremmo giocato da schifo i gironi e saremmo usciti male contro i pirloni di turno, gli incassi sarebbero andati interamente ai mafiosoni della Uefa e amen.
> Manco avete capito voi quanto ca__o siamo caduti in basso.
> ...



Cioè fammi capire: a dieci minuti dalla fine del campionato eravamo quarti e per te la società avrebbe fatto di tutto per farci perdere il quarto posto? Facendoci vincere le ultime quattro di fila? Aveva quindi previsto anche che D’Ambrosio avrebbe salvato sulla linea mandando il pallone sulla traversa? No perché, senza quel salvataggio incredibile in CL ci saremmo qualificati noi.

Mah...


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, non mi riferisco a zosimo in particolare, ma qua sento tanti di quegli esperti che non ci prendono praticamente mai.. queste sono dinamiche che se non la sai tutta non puoi giudicare. ricordo quando è uscita la prima sentenza uefa dove tutti cantavano vittoria. in realtà era una tragedia. ricordo come tutti dicevano quest'anno che saremmo stati esclusi, salvo poi leggere che la uefa non poteva procedere per via del tas ecc....
> 
> vedremo col tempo se sarà una scusa per spendere meno o una bella mossa. di certo rinunci a una competizione, che è il motivo per cui si gioca a calcio, cioè provare a vincere. certo che sento dire che così risparmiamo energie... va be ma allora risparmia tutto e chiudi baracca e burattini... per fare 3 trasferte contro dei dopolavoristi e far giocare dei panchinari..
> solo in italia ed in particolare al milan abbiamo questa avversione snob alle coppe minori. una cosa davvero stupida. per il ranking, i guadagni, la visibilità....
> ...



Guarda, sono d'accordo, disputare è sempre bene. Lo ho già scritto qualche giorno fa, se non altro serve per accumulare minutaggi, esperienza internazionale che parecchi in rosa non hanno, etc etc. Sportivamente ci perdi, non c'è dubbio.

Condivido anche i dubbi legati alla passata storiella, che adesso ci condizionano. Forse abbiamo sbagliato allora, e nel marasma societario sono state prese decisioni affrettate e, con il senno di poi, sbagliate.

Non so che dirti, sicuramente leggendo i post se ne sente di tutti i colori e chissà qual'è quello giusto. Per ogni post che esalta, ce ne è uno che deprime.

Io credo che con Boban e Maldini ci sarà più coordinamento e alcune valutazioni saranno prese forse con maggior cura. Non penso che l'ultima parola spetterà a Gazidis, secondo me la strada intrapresa sarà fortemente legata al percorso futuro del club, ma non solo finanziariamente. Spero che Boban sia capitato al momento giusto anche per queste problematiche.

Come ha detto bene Victorss, questa storia delle multe e squalifiche è un cancro, e l'unica cosa che voglio è che si riesca ad estirparlo definitivamente. Se è questione di un anno di squalifica, amen, me ne faccio una ragione.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel 2022. e prima? potremo fare ciò che ci pare fino al 2022?
> o nel 2020 sarà ancora la solita storia? non è specificato, sono voci, io non lo so e non mi fido
> 
> e nel 2022 chi ci dice che sarà considerato un triennio e non un quadriennio?



Concordo. Si parla di modificare il FPF... Forse lo cambiano tra 2 settimane mettendoci limiti nei quali non saremo esclusi ma intanto ci togliamo di mezzo. 

Si diceva che bisognava avere solo il b-e... Non si parla di triennio. 

La una vera intervista a Gazidis o Boban perché non la fanno chiedendo quelle 2 o 3 cose su questa storia che non è ancora chiara per tutti... Tifosi e giornalisti compresi.


----------



## Garrincha (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel 2022. e prima? potremo fare ciò che ci pare fino al 2022?
> o nel 2020 sarà ancora la solita storia? non è specificato, sono voci, io non lo so e non mi fido
> 
> e nel 2022 chi ci dice che sarà considerato un triennio e non un quadriennio?



Non potranno mai fare quello che pare fino al 202?, stabiliscono una punizione per le violazioni già commesse ma non significa che sei autorizzato a violare le regole di nuovo sempre che non vuoi una nuova punizione


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia si snobba l’europa League.. infatti i risultati si vedono.. ne Europa ne qualificazione champions ne scudetto..NIENTE DI NIENTE.* L’europa League la puoi snobbare quando sei tra le prime 10 di Europa. Con questa mentalità da superiori non si va da nessuna parte.*.o forse qualcuno non si ricorda che siamo usciti da una squadra greca, la Lazio dal Francoforte e l’Atalanta ai preliminari.. manca la cultura del lavoro e del sacrificio.. all estero i giovani si allenano molto più duramente e intensamente mentre noi ci lamentiamo di tutto e ci permettiamo di snobbare una coppa che non potremmo mai vincere perché abbiamo una mentalità da TUTTO È DOVUTO.



bravissimo. qui pensano di andare in CL da 4a fascia e non prendere 4 pere a partita. pensano che se ci vai una volta poi ci vai sempre. ci dovremmo fare le ossa come tutte in EL invece "che schifo!!!" bene allora giochiamo col frosinone ed il chievo che quelle son belle partite dove si impara a simulare e perder tempo. e basta


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel 2022. e prima? potremo fare ciò che ci pare fino al 2022?
> o nel 2020 sarà ancora la solita storia? non è specificato, sono voci, io non lo so e non mi fido
> 
> e nel 2022 chi ci dice che sarà considerato un triennio e non un quadriennio?



A parte che per le regole UEFA del fpf vanno considerati nella valutazione i bilanci del triennio (finora hanno giudicato sempre in questo modo, noi e tutti gli altri), in ogni caso non credo che si patteggerebbe se venisse considerato un quadriennio o un quinquennio o pensiamo che Gazidis e Boban siano due rimbambiti?
In ogni caso non potremmo fare comunque quello che ci pare fino al 2022. Nel 2022 la somma delle perdite dei bilanci dal 2019 al 2022 non dovrà essere superiore a -30 con le regole attuali (c era chi parlava di nuove regole e di un -5 ma sinceramente non lo so).
Poi è ovvio noi stiamo parlando con le informazioni in nostro possesso, nonostante qualcuno qui sul forum pensi di avere la verità in tasca nessuno sa niente di certo.
Una cosa sulla quale sono abbastanza tranquillo è che se accettiamo l esclusione e fermiamo il procedimento al TAS è perché ci viene dato qualcosa di interessante in cambio altrimenti saremmo degli idioti.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non potranno mai fare quello che pare fino al 202?, stabiliscono una punizione per le violazioni già commesse ma non significa che sei autorizzato a violare le regole di nuovo sempre che non vuoi una nuova punizione



Verissimo, però ora i margini per creare una squadra che nel 2019/2020 possa aggiudicarsi il quarto posto (non significa essere matematicamente o quasi certi di arrivare quarti, significa costruire una squadra PIÙ FORTE oggettivamente di Roma, Lazio e Atalanta, che non debba dipendere dai loro periodi neri, una squadra che quindi, se non fa disastri, è favorita per arrivare quarta) è più che fattibile.

Un Milan da 72/73 punti, per intenderci. Ricordiamo che la Lazio l’anno scorso ne fece 72, e l’Atalanta pure, l’anno prima (e arrivò quarta, solo che all’epoca non c’era più il quarto posto per la CL).


----------



## Ambrole (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque nel caso cosi fosse ne sarei contento. Spostiamo in la il BE al 2022 e con una rinuncia minima ci liberiamo dei disastri di Falsone e Galliani.



Beh questo è un po' ottimistico, non è che ce ne liberiamo, abbiamo solo più tempo per porvi rimedio


----------



## kipstar (18 Giugno 2019)

non lo so. da una lato è positivo avere più tempo per raggiungere il pareggio da un altro può far intendere che almeno per il prossimo anno ( e quanti altri ancora ?) le velleità europee sarebbe minime ed in effetti la EL quasi sempre viene vinta da chi viene giù dalla CL.....
sono dell'idea che vincere aiuti a vincere e che fare una degna EL potrebbe portare dei benefici....
però sono d'accordo sul fatto che avere più margini di manovra sui bilanci permette delle strategie diverse....


----------



## GP7 (18 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A parte che per le regole UEFA del fpf vanno considerati nella valutazione i bilanci del triennio (finora hanno giudicato sempre in questo modo, noi e tutti gli altri), in ogni caso non credo che si patteggerebbe se venisse considerato un quadriennio o un quinquennio o pensiamo che Gazidis e Boban siano due rimbambiti?
> In ogni caso non potremmo fare comunque quello che ci pare fino al 2022. Nel 2022 la somma delle perdite dei bilanci dal 2019 al 2022 non dovrà essere superiore a -30 con le regole attuali (c era chi parlava di nuove regole e di un -5 ma sinceramente non lo so).
> Poi è ovvio noi stiamo parlando con le informazioni in nostro possesso, nonostante qualcuno qui sul forum pensi di avere la verità in tasca nessuno sa niente di certo.
> Una cosa sulla quale sono abbastanza tranquillo è che se accettiamo l esclusione e fermiamo il procedimento al TAS è perché ci viene dato qualcosa di interessante in cambio altrimenti saremmo degli idioti.



Ed eventuali acquisti da qui al 30 giugno e messi a bilancio in toto non sarebbero soggetti a valutazione?


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2019)

*Ultimo avvertimento. Rispettare le opinioni di tutti e abbassare i toni o verranno presi provvedimenti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



.


----------



## Devil man (18 Giugno 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' uno smacco a livello di immagine non giocare l'europa.
> 
> Per il resto bho, vediamo...



Non Giocare in Europa??? sono solo due partite che contano verso maggio.. il resto delle competizioni è spazzatura.. EL non conta un "BIP"


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.

Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.

Senza accordo:
Bilancio 18/19. In chiusura sui -80. Nuovo sequestro dei premi uefa per la stagione 2019/2020. Limitazione rosa.

Dobbiamo chiudere i bilanci 19/20 e 20/21 con un complessivo +50 (partendo da -80....) il tutto senza contare sui premi uefa (sarebbero sequestrati come multa per le trasgressioni precedenti). In sostanza dobbiamo gestire i prossimi due anni con un budget complessivo di 300 milioni piú tutto ció che viene dalle plusvalenze. Si puó gestire ma significa tantissime cessioni, giocatori con ingaggi bassi, e estrema attenzione ad ogni mossa.... se non fanno miracoli... ridimensionamento a breve, poi si vede.

Se non lo facciamo.... dal 2022/2023 non saremo solo multati, ma squalificati (perdita sponsor....), entreremo in un circolo vizioso da cui difficilmente usciremmo.

Con accordo.
Non abbiamo introiti dalle coppe anno prossimo (ma ci sarebbero stati comunque sequestrati.
Il bilancio 2018/2019 viene escluso.
Dal 2020/2021 possiamo nuovamente avere ricavi dalle coppe europee.
I bilanci 2019/2020 e 20/21 possono puntare ad un -30, -40 complessivo, quindi avremmo 120 milioni in piú di budget oltre ai ricavi delle coppe dal 2020/2021 (ipotizziamo EL quindi altri 20 milioni). Quindi abbiamo 140 milioni complessivi almeno in piú di budget che per i due anni passa da 300 a 440 milioni piú le cessioni.

Abbiamo ampio margine per manovrare, non si puó sperperare ma non dovremmo fare cessioni con la pistola alla tempia e potremmo puntare su qualche buon prospetto. 

L’uscita dal monitoraggio nel 2022 é a portata di mano e usciremo pronti con i conti a posto, senza debiti (giá quasi azzerati da Elliott), pronti a risalire.

L’accordo é fondamentale


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ed eventuali acquisti da qui al 30 giugno e messi a bilancio in toto non sarebbero soggetti a valutazione?



Chiaramente se trovi un accordo con la UEFA pure loro mica sono scemi, se da oggi al 30 giugno spendi 100 milioni l accordo non lo fanno. Infatti se dovesse accadere per me sarà ufficializzato dopo il 30 Giugno.
Ma queste sono mie supposizioni, non si hanno informazioni a riguardo..


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin non capisco perchè sia stato cassata la mia risposta ad un utente.


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.
> 
> ...



Bravo, ovviamente l ipotesi è basata su quello che si sa..


----------



## GP7 (18 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ed eventuali acquisti da qui al 30 giugno e messi a bilancio in toto non sarebbero soggetti a valutazione?





Victorss ha scritto:


> Chiaramente se trovi un accordo con la UEFA pure loro mica sono scemi, se da oggi al 30 giugno spendi 100 milioni l accordo non lo fanno. Infatti se dovesse accadere per me sarà ufficializzato dopo il 30 Giugno.
> Ma queste sono mie supposizioni, non si hanno informazioni a riguardo..



Ci ho provato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.
> 
> ...



Bella e chiara spiegazione, solo non capisco perché ipotizzare l’EL per il 2020/2021. Con l’accordo, i margini per fare una squadra pienamente da quarto posto, stando anche ai dati da te forniti, ci sono tutti. Qualificarsi in EL, in altre parole, la prossima stagione non dovrebbe certamente essere il primo obiettivo, solo un obiettivo di ripiego qualora le cose andassero male.


----------



## peo74 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.



..l'unica cosa che mi rode è che se la rideranno quella ragade di Cairo e quella supposta di Pallotta!


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.
> 
> ...



proprio così. E se si considera che anche solo vendendo Donnarumma a 60M, i 60 della plusvalenza spalmandoli in ammortamenti da cinque anni permetterebbero un gran bel mercato e prendendo tutti giocatori rivendibili, senza fare l'ennesimo -80 o -100 a bilancio.


----------



## First93 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.
> 
> ...



Ho capito il discorso, ma i trienni intermedi secondo te come verrebbero considerati? Prima di arrivare al 19/22 ce ne sono quattro che devono essere giudicati, e mi sembra molto strano che la UEFA ci dia "campo libero" fino a giugno 2022. A me la cosa non torna, però forse sono io che sbaglio. Boh...


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.
> 
> ...



Le uniche cose sicure sono che il testo dell'eventuale accordo sarà fondamentale perché essendo un contratto tra le parti fino al 2022 farà fede solo quello e non ci saranno più ne sentenze ne regole del FPF. In caso di non accordo invece è fondamentale la decisione che prenderà il Tas.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Bella e chiara spiegazione, solo non capisco perché ipotizzare l’EL per il 2020/2021. Con l’accordo, i margini per fare una squadra pianamente da quarto posto, stando anche ai dati da te forniti, ci sono tutti. Qualificarsi in EL, in altre parole, la prossima stagione non dovrebbe certamente essere il primo obiettivo, solo un obiettivo di ripiego qualora le cose andassero male.



Per fare una ipotesi cautelativa, se poi vai in CL hai 50 milioni in piú


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per fare una ipotesi cautelativa, se poi vai in CL hai 50 milioni in piú



Ah ok. Quindi era un discorso da “worst case scenario”, perché non credo di essere un sognatore o di starmi illudendo se affermo che con l’accordo i margini per puntare da favoriti al quarto posto per la fine della stagione 2019/2020 ci sono tutti.

E ricordo anche che l’Inter trasse grande vantaggio nel 2017/2018 dal non giocare le coppe. Venivano dal settimo posto a 62 punti dell’anno prima, e non giocare le coppe per loro fu fondamentale per qualificarsi ai danni della Lazio e fare una squadra ancora più forte (e quest’anno si rinforzeranno ancora).

Senza contare che loro non si qualificavano dal 2010/2011, sette anni. Gli stessi che ci sarebbero se noi ci qualificassimo nel 2019/2020, visto che l’ultima qualificazione fu nel 2012/2013.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ho capito il discorso, ma i trienni intermedi secondo te come verrebbero considerati? Prima di arrivare al 19/22 ce ne sono quattro che devono essere giudicati, e mi sembra molto strano che la UEFA ci dia "campo libero" fino a giugno 2022. A me la cosa non torna, però forse sono io che sbaglio. Boh...



Come scitto da [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] i termini saranno definiti all’interno dell’accordo, ma é plausibile che ci sia l’impegno, oltre a rispettare la break-even rule nel 2022 come obbiettivo finale, a non superare per ogni singolo bilancio un limite definito.

Per farla semplice sarebbe plausibile che devono fare -30 il primo anno, -30 nella somma tra primo e secondo ed infine -30 nella somma dei 3. Garantirebbe un percorso convergente progressivo e controllato.


----------



## First93 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come scitto da [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] i termini saranno definiti all’interno dell’accordo, ma é plausibile che ci sia l’impegno, oltre a rispettare la break-even rule nel 2022 come obbiettivo finale, a non superare per ogni singolo bilancio un limite definito.
> 
> Per farla semplice sarebbe plausibile che devono fare -30 il primo anno, -30 nella somma tra primo e secondo ed infine -30 nella somma dei 3. Garantirebbe un percorso convergente progressivo e controllato.



In altre parole un settlement agreement. A queste condizioni ci può stare rinunciare ad un anno di coppe, non ne posso più di vedere deferimenti, sanzioni e ricorsi ogni volta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Per la cronaca, sui forum sfinteristi l’hanno presa mica tanto bene.

Queste le cose che scrivono

“Per me vogliono barattare la rinuncia all'Europa League con un anno in più per il break-even. Che sarebbe 'na mezza mafiata lo stesso ma vabbè. Certo poi il Milan deve comunque muovere il culo in tal senso”
————-

“Cioè alla fine gli fanno pure un favore. Robe da matti”
—————-

“Ma cos'è sta pagliacciata targata Uefa di estendere il termine per rientrare nel pareggio di bilancio in cambio della rinuncia a partecipare all'europa League?
sarebbe un win win vergognoso”
——————


E noi qui abbiamo anche il coraggio di lamentarci perché non andiamo a giocare il Giovedì in qualche sperduto paesino della Russia o della Danimarca contro squadre del livello della metà classifica della serie B italiana, quando l’Inter nel 2017/2018 (stagione decisiva, visto che grazie alla CL poterono rinforzarsi ulteriormente centrandola anche quest’anno, e ora si rinforzeranno ancora di più; quella stagione per loro fu decisiva per mettere in moto il circolo virtuoso) si qualificò anche grazie al fatto di non essere impegnata nella coppetta dei perdenti. .


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2019)

Si ma queste robe sono il circolo vizioso come la "spending review" che fa l'Europa con l'Italia.
Se io incasso di meno, compro giocatori più scarsi e ho di conseguenza ancora più difficoltà a recuperare. 
Se non ti permettono di fare gli investimenti per rilanciarti allora che senso ha? Chiudiamo baracca e burattini e andiamocene a casa tutti e fine dei giochi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si ma queste robe sono il circolo vizioso come la "spending review" che fa l'Europa con l'Italia.
> Se io incasso di meno, compro giocatori più scarsi e ho di conseguenza ancora più difficoltà a recuperare.
> Se non ti permettono di fare gli investimenti per rilanciarti allora che senso ha? Chiudiamo baracca e burattini e andiamocene a casa tutti e fine dei giochi.




Con questo accordo gli investimenti per poter centrare con un buon margine di probabilità la CL si potranno fare. Nessuno si aspetti investimenti faraonici, ma rinforzare moderatamente la squadra rispetto al 2018/2019 e renderla superiore senza equivoci ad Atalanta, Lazio e Roma (rendendo l’accesso alla CL dipendendente solo da noi, e non dalla speranza nei tracolli altrui) è fattibile, anzi doveroso in queste condizioni. Perché, secondo te, i cuckolds della seconda squadra di Milano l’hanno presa malissimo, questa notizia? Perché speravano in un Milan formato Samp e ulteriormente indebolito, lo stesso Milan di cui parlava nei giorni scorsi quel gobbo travestito da milanista di Ruiu su un noto blog di calcio.

Gli è andata male.


----------



## MassimoRE (18 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Certo che spostare di un anno serve a molto, semplicemente perché verrà considerato per la valutazione il triennio 2019-2020/2020-2021/2021-2022 tagliando fuori il triennio precedente che vede rossi di bilancio a causa dei quali ci trascineremmo punizioni su punizioni e sentenze e ricorsi e pagliacciate varie.



Chiedo per chi sa, se fosse così non sarebbe meglio acquistare entro il 30 giugno in modo che non figurino nel prossimo bilancio al 30 giugno 2020 che sarà il primo del triennio sotto osservazione? Mi pare troppo facile...


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Chiedo per chi sa, se fosse così non sarebbe meglio acquistare entro il 30 giugno in modo che non figurino nel prossimo bilancio al 30 giugno 2020 che sarà il primo del triennio sotto osservazione? Mi pare troppo facile...



Bravo. Infatti non penso proprio che sia come lo descrivono.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2019)

La storia del "risparmiamo energie per il quarto posto" è una barzelletta che sento da na vita.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La storia del "risparmiamo energie per il quarto posto" è una barzelletta che sento da na vita.



Barzelletta senza la quale l’Inter due anni fa, con la squadra che aveva, avrebbe probabilmente fallito l’approdo in extremis alla CL, e in quel caso non si sarebbero potuti rinforzare e con ogni probabilità non l’avrebbero centrata manco quest’anno. Venivano da una stagione, quella 2016/2017, chiusa al settimo posto a 62 punti.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Giugno 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ho capito il discorso, ma i trienni intermedi secondo te come verrebbero considerati? Prima di arrivare al 19/22 ce ne sono quattro che devono essere giudicati, e mi sembra molto strano che la UEFA ci dia "campo libero" fino a giugno 2022. A me la cosa non torna, però forse sono io che sbaglio. Boh...



ripeto, facendo mia anche questa tua considerazione, a me sembra stranissima sta cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A parte che per le regole UEFA del fpf vanno considerati nella valutazione i bilanci del triennio (finora hanno giudicato sempre in questo modo, noi e tutti gli altri), in ogni caso non credo che si patteggerebbe se venisse considerato un quadriennio o un quinquennio o pensiamo che Gazidis e Boban siano due rimbambiti?
> In ogni caso non potremmo fare comunque quello che ci pare fino al 2022. Nel 2022 la somma delle perdite dei bilanci dal 2019 al 2022 non dovrà essere superiore a -30 con le regole attuali (c era chi parlava di nuove regole e di un -5 ma sinceramente non lo so).
> Poi è ovvio noi stiamo parlando con le informazioni in nostro possesso, nonostante qualcuno qui sul forum pensi di avere la verità in tasca nessuno sa niente di certo.
> Una cosa sulla quale sono abbastanza tranquillo è che se accettiamo l esclusione e fermiamo il procedimento al TAS è perché ci viene dato qualcosa di interessante in cambio altrimenti saremmo degli idioti.



si questo è ragionare.
io vorrei sapere chi la prende la decisione. perchè se la prende boban mi fido che sia presa nel bene del milan, se la prende CR7 mi fido proprio del contrario. e non venitemi a dire che se ci guadagna elliott ci guadagna anche il milan e viceversa perchè non è così


----------



## uolfetto (18 Giugno 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Chiedo per chi sa, se fosse così non sarebbe meglio acquistare entro il 30 giugno in modo che non figurino nel prossimo bilancio al 30 giugno 2020 che sarà il primo del triennio sotto osservazione? Mi pare troppo facile...



ecco altra considerazione giusta. bisognerà attendere perchè al momento non si capisce molto.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come la vedi ? per me è positivo.


Per me no.Rinunciamo a prescindere ad una competizione europea, e lo facciamo NOI volontariamente, in cambio di un anno in più per metterci a posto col FPF. Ma con i conti arretrati che abbiamo noi un anno in più non fa "massa critica": quindi le cose sono due: o, oltre ad allungare la scadenza, riescono anche a far passare in cavalleria il -126 mln di Falsone&Miraballe, oppure rimarremo comunque nella ***** pur posticipando di un anno il "rendez vous".


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Ed eventuali acquisti da qui al 30 giugno e messi a bilancio in toto non sarebbero soggetti a valutazione?



nel 2022 no, ma non li sarebbero comunque se guardano il triennio. sinceramente devono spiegare BENE l'accordo perchè detto così son tutti a spippettarsi ma in realtà credo che nessuno sappia dov'è realmente il guadagno. sappiamo solo che se il milan accetta forse qualcosa di buono c'è


----------



## Victorss (18 Giugno 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Chiedo per chi sa, se fosse così non sarebbe meglio acquistare entro il 30 giugno in modo che non figurino nel prossimo bilancio al 30 giugno 2020 che sarà il primo del triennio sotto osservazione? Mi pare troppo facile...



Ripeto quanto scritto in risposta alla stessa domanda poco sopra.
Tutte queste che facciamo sono supposizioni fino a che non si saprà qualcosa di più. 
Io ipotizzo che la UEFA metta le sue condizioni per l'accordo così come le metterà il Milan. E' appunto un accordo, che deve avvantaggiare entrambi: il Milan esce dalla spirale di sanzioni e ricorsi dovute alle vecchie proprietà, la UEFA evita di fare altre figuracce al TAS e di rischiare una guerra legale.
Ovviamente il tutto verrebbe formalizzato dopo il 30 Giugno, con l'accordo che il Milan non approfitti di questi (8?-10??) giorni per spendere 1000 milioni prendendo per i ciuffoli la UEFA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto scritto in risposta alla stessa domanda poco sopra.
> Tutte queste che facciamo sono supposizioni fino a che non si saprà qualcosa di più.
> Io ipotizzo che la UEFA metta le sue condizioni per l'accordo così come le metterà il Milan. E' appunto un accordo, che deve avvantaggiare entrambi: il Milan esce dalla spirale di sanzioni e ricorsi dovute alle vecchie proprietà, la UEFA evita di fare altre figuracce al TAS e di rischiare una guerra legale.
> Ovviamente il tutto verrebbe formalizzato dopo il 30 Giugno, con l'accordo che il Milan non approfitti di questi (8?-10??) giorni per spendere 1000 milioni prendendo per i ciuffoli la UEFA.



Esatto. Sarebbero dei dementi completi a fare un accordo nel quale il Milan ci perde, ma scherziamo?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con questo accordo gli investimenti per poter centrare con un buon margine di probabilità la CL si potranno fare. Nessuno si aspetti investimenti faraonici, ma rinforzare moderatamente la squadra rispetto al 2018/2019 e renderla superiore senza equivoci ad Atalanta, Lazio e Roma (rendendo l’accesso alla CL dipendendente solo da noi, e non dalla speranza nei tracolli altrui) è fattibile, anzi doveroso in queste condizioni. Perché, secondo te, i cuckolds della seconda squadra di Milano l’hanno presa malissimo, questa notizia? Perché speravano in un Milan formato Samp e ulteriormente indebolito, lo stesso Milan di cui parlava nei giorni scorsi quel gobbo travestito da milanista di Ruiu su un noto blog di calcio.
> 
> Gli è andata male.



Si ma non capisco a questo punto il senso dell'Europa League. Come dire, se vuoi spendere ok ma non ti do' i soldi dell'Europa League. Bah per me è un no sense.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Per me no.Rinunciamo a prescindere ad una competizione europea, e lo facciamo NOI volontariamente, in cambio di un anno in più per metterci a posto col FPF. Ma con i conti arretrati che abbiamo noi un anno in più non fa "massa critica": quindi le cose sono due: o, oltre ad allungare la scadenza, riescono anche a far passare in cavalleria il -126 mln di Falsone&Miraballe, oppure rimarremo comunque nella ***** pur posticipando di un anno il "rendez vous".



No attenzione, se ci bonificano 14/17 - 15/18 per noi è manna dal cielo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La storia del "risparmiamo energie per il quarto posto" è una barzelletta che sento da na vita.



Giusto per chiarire quanto sia una barzelletta, cito un interista



> Ma se lo fanno è una cosa solo vergognosa!
> 
> Ricordo a tutti che nel post-triplete gli anni in cui non abbiamo giocato l'EL siamo arrivati 4° per due volte, e una volta 5°. Facendo l'EL siamo invece arrivati al 9°, 8°, 7° posto.
> 
> ...



Ma noi lamentiamoci pure perché non possiamo andare a giocare in qualche campo di patate di Dnipropetrovsk contro squadre di semidilettanti (di Giovedì, peraltro, arrivando così alla partita di campionato belli spompati), che intanto gli sfinteristi hanno lo sfintere che sta cedendo, perché sanno cosa significherebbe per la seconda squadra di Milano un Milan che tornasse a qualificarsi per la CL con relativi guadagni, appeal, sponsors ecc.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come scitto da [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] i termini saranno definiti all’interno dell’accordo, ma é plausibile che ci sia l’impegno, oltre a rispettare la break-even rule nel 2022 come obbiettivo finale, a non superare per ogni singolo bilancio un limite definito.
> 
> Per farla semplice sarebbe plausibile che devono fare -30 il primo anno, -30 nella somma tra primo e secondo ed infine -30 nella somma dei 3. Garantirebbe un percorso convergente progressivo e controllato.



Mmmmm....io fossi un dirigente del Milan non firmerei un accordo come quello da te proposto sopra...troppo stringente quello è quello che dice il fpf...io Milan in cambio ti sto dando la rinuncia alla coppa x un anno (che è quello che tu uefa vuoi visto che lo hai chiesto con la prima sentenza) e in più mi impegno a non fare altri ricorsi al Tas che potrebbe scombinarti le regole sul FPF...


----------



## chicagousait (18 Giugno 2019)

Io non la vedo in negativo questo fatto di non fare le coppe. Abbiamo più tempo per sistemare i conti e sistemare una rosa bisognosa di rinforzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La storia del "risparmiamo energie per il quarto posto" è una barzelletta che sento da na vita.



bravo.

l'atalanta ha iniziato la staglione a luglio ed opplàààààààà.... ci è arrivata davanti conun finale bruciante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Da Sky filtra Peppinismo  l ha appena detto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo.
> 
> l'atalanta ha iniziato la staglione a luglio ed opplàààààààà.... ci è arrivata davanti conun finale bruciante.



Una rondine non fa primavera. L’Inda tutte le volte che ha fatto l’EL il quarto posto lo ha visto col binocolo, perciò un caso singolo vuol dire poco.

Ma la cosa più importante, aldilà delle “energie per il quarto posto”, è il poter investire decentemente sulla squadra. Prima i timori che avremmo affrontato la stagione 2019/2020 con una squadra indebolita purtroppo erano più che legittimi, ora le cose cambiano e non costruire una squadra favorita per il quarto posto sarebbe colpa e demerito solo della dirigenza, non più una cosa obbligata. 

Lo slittamento del break even renderebbe grottesco il non costruire una squadra più forte delle romane e dell’Atalanta.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Giugno 2019)

l'importante è che non ci siano vincoli da qui al 2022.


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La storia del "risparmiamo energie per il quarto posto" è una barzelletta che sento da na vita.



Assieme alla barzelletta dell'allenatore emergente, l'allenatore alla Guardiola, l'allenatore motivatore, i giocatori emergenti, l'aspettiamo a giudicare, questa squadra è buona bastano solo due ritocchi...
Sempre le stesse cose ogni estate e a fine campionato arrivano sempre gli stessi risultati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Assieme alla barzelletta dell'allenatore emergente, l'allenatore alla Guardiola, l'allenatore motivatore, i giocatori emergenti, l'aspettiamo a giudicare, questa squadra è buona bastano solo due ritocchi...
> Sempre le stesse cose ogni estate e a fine campionato arrivano sempre gli stessi risultati.



L’anno scorso siamo arrivati quinti, con un allenatore pessimo, un centrocampo da galera, nessun esterno che salti l’uomo (mortale, in un 4-3-3) e gli arbitri che ci hanno tolto la bellezza di cinque punti (chi non mi crede può controllare la classifica senza errori arbitrali della stagione 2018/2019).

Ergo se abbiamo la possibilità di investire qualcosa sul mercato (e l’abbiamo, con questo accordo), di fare un mercato decente, e con Giampaolo in panchina che rappresenta senza dubbio un upgrade rispetto a Gattuso, le prospettive non sono certo macabre. Poi se siamo in mano a dei cialtroni è un altro discorso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera. L’Inda tutte le volte che ha fatto l’EL il quarto posto lo ha visto col binocolo, perciò un caso singolo vuol dire poco.
> 
> Ma la cosa più importante, aldilà delle “energie per il quarto posto”, è il poter investire decentemente sulla squadra. Prima i timori che avremmo affrontato la stagione 2019/2020 con una squadra indebolita purtroppo erano più che legittimi, ora le cose cambiano e non costruire una squadra favorita per il quarto posto sarebbe colpa e demerito solo della dirigenza, non più una cosa obbligata.



ma questa è una convinzione tua che però io non condivido.

tu sposti di un anno sto BE. ok, quindi ipotizziamo che da accordi nel 2020 e 2021 non ti guardino il "triennio" precedente ma solo l'anno in particolare lasciando fuori berlusca e fassone. pensi di poter spendere così tanto?? guarda che partiamo da -80M annui. tu devi comunque fare *zero* o meno poco poco poco.

in pratica, se così fosse, barattano un anno di EL per 0 - 1 - 2 anni di el o CL. perchè non sapremo mai se i prossimi anni ci qualificheremo si/no ed in che manifestazione. e non sapremo mai se il tas ci da ragione o se la uefa cambia il FPF o se altri 1000 cavoli. sai solo che rinunci ADESSO ad un anno di EL. 

è l'uovo oggi o la gallina domani.

la storia che spenderemo di più è una cavolata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.


Dal punto di vista sportivo è comunque una sconfitta perchè nemmeno partecipare alla Europa League non sarebbe il massimo. D'altro lato bisogna vedere cosa prevederebbe questo accordo: se fino al 2022 non dovessero più rompere le scatole questi della UEFA, allora sarebbe un buon accordo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma questa è una convinzione tua che però io non condivido.
> 
> tu sposti di un anno sto BE. ok, quindi ipotizziamo che da accordi nel 2020 e 2021 non ti guardino il "triennio" precedente ma solo l'anno in particolare lasciando fuori berlusca e fassone. pensi di poter spendere così tanto?? guarda che partiamo da -80M annui. tu devi comunque fare *zero* o meno poco poco poco.
> 
> ...



Io non ho parlato di spendere tanto, ho parlato di spendere il necessario per rinforzare la squadra quel tanto che basta a renderci favoriti per il quarto posto. Poi da lì si potrà innescare il circolo virtuoso, aumentare i ricavi, prendere giocatori ancora più forti ecc ecc.

Cito Zosimo



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.
> 
> ...



Come puoi vedere, la presenza o meno dell’accordo cambia eccome le cose, anche in termini di quanto possiamo spendere.

Quando gli chiesi perché prese l’EL come esempio nel 2020/2021 mi venne risposto che era solo una ipotesi cautelativa, in pratica prendendo lo scenario peggiore, anche perché appunto con questo accordo non qualificarsi per la CL non sarebbe la norma, ma un fallimento da parte nostra. 

Non è un caso che gli interisti siano furenti di rabbia nelle loro fogne, mentre nei giorni scorsi pregustavano già un quinquennio milanista a metà classifica.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come scitto da [MENTION=3210]mil77[/MENTION] i termini saranno definiti all’interno dell’accordo, ma é plausibile che ci sia l’impegno, oltre a rispettare la break-even rule nel 2022 come obbiettivo finale, a non superare per ogni singolo bilancio un limite definito.
> 
> Per farla semplice sarebbe plausibile che devono fare -30 il primo anno, -30 nella somma tra primo e secondo ed infine -30 nella somma dei 3. Garantirebbe un percorso convergente progressivo e controllato.



Se firmono per un accordo come hai elencato sono da prendere a calci in cul0 per incompetenza cosmica. 
Insomma ci fanno fuori un anno e noi dobbiamo rispettare le stesse regole... Quale sarebbe il vantaggio per il Milan? A questo punto non si faceva ricorso l'anno scorso e la si faceva finita.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma questa è una convinzione tua che però io non condivido.
> 
> tu sposti di un anno sto BE. ok, quindi ipotizziamo che da accordi nel 2020 e 2021 non ti guardino il "triennio" precedente ma solo l'anno in particolare lasciando fuori berlusca e fassone. pensi di poter spendere così tanto?? guarda che partiamo da -80M annui. tu devi comunque fare *zero* o meno poco poco poco.
> 
> ...



Dipende tutto da cosa ci sarà scritto nell'accordo. Tu da tifoso dici giustamente che sai cosa lasci ma non sai cosa trovi, ma chi nel caso firma l'accordo sa cosa lascia ma anche cosa avrà in cambio.


----------



## danjr (18 Giugno 2019)

A me L EL fa proprio schifo come competizione, sono felice di non farla per il semplice gusto di non farla. È una competizione profondamente antisportiva nella sua struttura


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma questa è una convinzione tua che però io non condivido.
> 
> tu sposti di un anno sto BE. ok, quindi ipotizziamo che da accordi nel 2020 e 2021 non ti guardino il "triennio" precedente ma solo l'anno in particolare lasciando fuori berlusca e fassone. pensi di poter spendere così tanto?? guarda che partiamo da -80M annui. tu devi comunque fare *zero* o meno poco poco poco.
> 
> ...


L'accordo non credo sia impostato per spendere di più, ma per avere delle sanzioni certe da qui al 2022. Credo sarebbe difficile se il Milan ogni anno, da qui in avanti, dovesse venire giudicato dalla UEFA per il bilancio dei tre anni precedenti. Credo a naso (poi posso pure sbagliarmi visto che non ho certezze come i sapientoni che, senza lauree in economia e senza conoscere appieno la situazione, si permettono di schernire le posizioni di chi la pensa diversamente) che il patto ragionevole sia quello di spostare il break even al 2022 senza andare allo scontro frontale ogni anno come sta accadendo adesso. Credo sia così: molli un anno di EL e in cambio da qui fino al 2022 non sarai più giudicato.


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.


Attendiamo di leggere il contenuto dell'accordo transattivo. Se fosse come annunciato da più parti, ovvero azzeramento dei saldi di bilancio sino al 30 giugno 2018 ai fini del break even result (deficit di esercizio aggregato su base triennale entro il massimo limite tollerabile di 30 milio di euro), con nuovo termine del braek even result al 30 giugno 2022, quindi nuovo termine quadriennale, sarebbe un grande risultato per il nostro club, non ci sono dubbi. Ma è inutile esprimere giudizi, senza il documento ufficiale. Attendiamo.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se firmono per un accordo come hai elencato sono da prendere a calci in cul0 per incompetenza cosmica.
> Insomma ci fanno fuori un anno e noi dobbiamo rispettare le stesse regole... Quale sarebbe il vantaggio per il Milan? A questo punto non si faceva ricorso l'anno scorso e la si faceva finita.



Appunto. Se accordo ci sarà, sarà sicuramente più vantaggioso x il milan


----------



## Casnop (18 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'accordo non credo sia impostato per spendere di più, ma per avere delle sanzioni certe da qui al 2022. Credo sarebbe difficile se il Milan ogni anno, da qui in avanti, dovesse venire giudicato dalla UEFA per il bilancio dei tre anni precedenti. Credo a naso (poi posso pure sbagliarmi visto che non ho certezze come i sapientoni che, senza lauree in economia e senza conoscere appieno la situazione, si permettono di schernire le posizioni di chi la pensa diversamente) che il patto ragionevole sia quello di spostare il break even al 2022 senza andare allo scontro frontale ogni anno come sta accadendo adesso. Credo sia così: molli un anno di EL e in cambio da qui fino al 2022 non sarai più giudicato.


E' così. La vicenda Milan-Uefa sul FPF stava assumendo caratteri quasi parossistici, con un vortice ormai incontrollabile di provvedimenti, impugnazioni, procedimenti, udienze su udienze, con la evidente duplicazione di sanzioni relative ai medesimi periodi contabili, che stava creando assoluta incertezza applicativa del Regolamento Uefa, obiettivamente pregiudicando qualsiasi strategia societaria finalizzata al progressivo rientro nei parametri imposti dalla Uefa con esso. Aver voluto mettere un punto a tutto questo, stabilendo un unitario e coerente percorso, certo e temporalmente definito, di norme applicabili, e di conseguenti strategie aziendali finalizzate a consentirne il rispetto, pare in queste premesse una decisione di profondo realismo da tutte le parti in causa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Attendiamo di leggere il contenuto dell'accordo transattivo. Se fosse come annunciato da più parti, ovvero azzeramento dei saldi di bilancio sino al 30 giugno 2018 ai fini del break even result (deficit di esercizio aggregato su base triennale entro il massimo limite tollerabile di 30 milio di euro), con nuovo termine del braek even result al 30 giugno 2022, quindi nuovo termine quadriennale, sarebbe un grande risultato per il nostro club, non ci sono dubbi. Ma è inutile esprimere giudizi, senza il documento ufficiale. Attendiamo.


Esatto.. se l accordo fosse quello da te ipotizzato sarebbe ottimo. Di fatto ripartiremmo da 0.. come tutti i club europei che devono avere max -30mln nel triennio mobile. Sarebbe oro.
Ovviamente la società dovrebbe cambiare registro... facendo pulizia degli inutili e costosi.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Giugno 2019)

Ripartiamo da zero ottenendo un simil-settlement da come ho capito, ottimo. ******* l'EL che dà due soldi, pensiamo ad arrivare quarti e sistemare il bilancio.


----------



## sacchino (18 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> proprio così. E se si considera che anche solo vendendo Donnarumma a 60M, i 60 della plusvalenza spalmandoli in ammortamenti da cinque anni permetterebbero un gran bel mercato e prendendo tutti giocatori rivendibili, senza fare l'ennesimo -80 o -100 a bilancio.



Se la cose stanno così non c'è più bisogno di vendere i big, a meno che l'allenatore non li voglia.


----------



## Raryof (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire: a dieci minuti dalla fine del campionato eravamo quarti e per te la società avrebbe fatto di tutto per farci perdere il quarto posto? Facendoci vincere le ultime quattro di fila? Aveva quindi previsto anche che D’Ambrosio avrebbe salvato sulla linea mandando il pallone sulla traversa? No perché, senza quel salvataggio incredibile in CL ci saremmo qualificati noi.
> 
> Mah...



Ragiona, questi sapevano da un pezzo che avremmo avuto problemi a giocare qualsiasi coppa e l'esclusione dall'EL vorrebbe dire quello, tra le due cose si è scelto di uscirne col male minore.
Immagina il devasto se una volta arrivati quarti si fosse parlato di esclusione certa con consenso del Milan, o peggio, premi Uefa che sarebbero tornati indietro, figura di m UNICA, come andare a giocare nel cortiletto della Uefa contro i nani, aggratis, senza poter essere competitivi.
Ma di che parliamo? ma hai visto cosa hanno combinato gli ultimi mesi? abbiamo perso e straperso fino a che non siamo usciti dalle prime 4, guarda caso dopo ci abbiamo provato e sfido chiunque a dirmi che Inter Empoli, con tutto quello che c'era in palio, non sarebbe finita con una vittoria delle emme.
Poi c'è da considerare che se fossimo andati in Champions senza aver potuto fare una squadra competitiva e quindi stabile nelle prime quattro sarebbe stato un problema ancora peggiore, tanto vale resettare.
Vediamo che succede, se al Milan sta bene stare fuori dall'EL allora ok, è andata proprio così.
Per non parlare dell'accordo tra Gazidis e Gattuso, come se nulla fosse, questo se ne va e non prende nulla, segno che si è scherzato!
Mi sbaglio io o penso troppo male? a pensare male...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' così. La vicenda Milan-Uefa sul FPF stava assumendo caratteri quasi parossistici, con un vortice ormai incontrollabile di provvedimenti, impugnazioni, procedimenti, udienze su udienze, con la evidente duplicazione di sanzioni relative ai medesimi periodi contabili, che stava creando assoluta incertezza applicativa del Regolamento Uefa, obiettivamente pregiudicando qualsiasi strategia societaria finalizzata al progressivo rientro nei parametri imposti dalla Uefa con esso. Aver voluto mettere un punto a tutto questo, stabilendo un unitario e coerente percorso, certo e temporalmente definito, di norme applicabili, e di conseguenti strategie aziendali finalizzate a consentirne il rispetto, pare in queste premesse una decisione di profondo realismo da tutte le parti in causa.


Il Milan rinuncerà presumibilmente alle azioni al TAS, che potrebbero rischiare di far saltare il banco del FFP. Di contro la UEFA avrà la sua parziale vittoria (squalifica di un anno del Milan dalle competizioni) atta a preservare un minimo di credibilità nei confronti degli altri club europei. 
Si tornerebbe almeno a parlare di calcio giocato: un auspicio da parte di tutti i tifosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

posso farti un complimento? dovresti fare il politico. perchè convinci tutti con i tuoi post, ma senza offesa tu ti basi su argomenti che prendi per veri quando veri non sono.




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno indicazioni precise quindi partiamo dall’ipotesi che la squalifica di quest anno serva a mettere una pietra tombale sui pilanci pre-Elliott, che il primo punto di verifica sia nel 2023 sulla base dei bilanci 19/20 + 20/21 + 20/22 con il Milan che si impegna a chiudere i singoli bilanci sotto un disavanzo massimo (diciamo -30 massimo per singolo bilancio). Nel mentre la UEFA rinuncia a dare altre sanzioni come multe, limitazioni di rosa o sul mercato.
> 
> Vediamo come cambierebbe lo scenario prima e dopo l’accordo.



fin qui solo ipotesi, concordo. niente da ridire



> Senza accordo:
> Bilancio 18/19. In chiusura sui -80. Nuovo sequestro dei premi uefa per la stagione 2019/2020. Limitazione rosa.
> 
> Dobbiamo chiudere i bilanci 19/20 e 20/21 con un complessivo +50 (partendo da -80....) il tutto senza contare sui premi uefa (sarebbero sequestrati come multa per le trasgressioni precedenti). In sostanza dobbiamo gestire i prossimi due anni con un budget complessivo di 300 milioni piú tutto ció che viene dalle plusvalenze. Si puó gestire ma significa tantissime cessioni, giocatori con ingaggi bassi, e estrema attenzione ad ogni mossa.... se non fanno miracoli... ridimensionamento a breve, poi si vede.
> ...



sequestro premi 18/19 probabile ma non certo. c'è il tas. c'è il FPF che potrebbe cambiare. ancora meno probabili i sequestri premi degli anni successivi (non sai se ci vai e può comunque cambiare qualcosa).

fosse anche così come dici tu nel 19/20 hai un -120 ed un -80 da coprire. quindi escludo fare un +200. saremmo tecnicamente fuori.
metto tecnicamente perchè l'anno scorso in condizioni peggiori le coppe le abbiamo fatte, ed anchen quest'anno sarebbe stata la stessa cosa.

nel 20/21 come detto da te devi avere gli ultimi 2 bilanci con +25 l'uno per evitare (sempre tecnicamente) le sanzioni




> Con accordo.
> Non abbiamo introiti dalle coppe anno prossimo (ma ci sarebbero stati comunque sequestrati.
> Il bilancio 2018/2019 viene escluso.
> Dal 2020/2021 possiamo nuovamente avere ricavi dalle coppe europee.
> ...



sempre tralasciando le sanzioni che tu dai per certe ma certe non sono, tra 1 e 2 anni non sai se le coppe le fai, quindi i famosi introiti che ti avrebbero tolto magari non li hai in ogni modo.

devi fare, come giustamente dici, almeno -10 nel 19/20 20/21 e 21/22 per ogni anno. o meglio.

ti ricordo che veniamo da: 

-123 2017
-80 2018
-80 2019

guarda che per andare a -10 di strada ce n'è parecchia. dove lo vedi l'ampio margine??? 
aggiungo: -10 con accordo e +25 senza. non mi pare un gran chè. sono 35 milioni in più all'anno



sono d'accordo con te nel dire che l'accordo, se sta in questi termini, sembra vantaggioso. ma non lo vedo così tanto vantaggioso.

*di certo sai solo che quest'anno le coppe le guardi alla tv*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'accordo non credo sia impostato per spendere di più, ma per avere delle sanzioni certe da qui al 2022. Credo sarebbe difficile se il Milan ogni anno, da qui in avanti, dovesse venire giudicato dalla UEFA per il bilancio dei tre anni precedenti. Credo a naso (poi posso pure sbagliarmi visto che non ho certezze come i sapientoni che, senza lauree in economia e senza conoscere appieno la situazione, si permettono di schernire le posizioni di chi la pensa diversamente) che il patto ragionevole sia quello di spostare il break even al 2022 senza andare allo scontro frontale ogni anno come sta accadendo adesso. Credo sia così: molli un anno di EL e in cambio da qui fino al 2022 non sarai più giudicato.



Ma la possibilità di poter spendere di più è conseguente al non essere più giudicati da qui al 2022. Una occasione d’oro per fare una squadra da Champions e arrivare al 2022 coi bilanci a posto e competitivi. Non sto dicendo che il poter spendere di più fosse il fine principale dell’accordo, dico che ne è una conseguenza.

E francamente, se a questo ci aggiungiamo al limite la cessione di Donnarumma per fare cassa, vedo zero ragioni per fare un mercato da pezzenti e partire con una squadra non superiore alle romane e all’Atalanta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cito Zosimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zosimo per me non ha ragione nel suo post...
gli interisti non sanno un beneamato dell'accordo, come non ne sappiamo noi. sono furenti forse perchè è un forum e ognuno parla senza coglizione di causa. figuriamoci se dobbiamo far affidamento a 4 forumisti dei nati male...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Giugno 2019)

AC Milan morto e sepolto,io non seguirò piu il calcio,sono stufo di stare sempre a guardare gli altri e noi sempre nella melma


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da cosa ci sarà scritto nell'accordo. Tu da tifoso dici giustamente che sai cosa lasci ma non sai cosa trovi, ma chi nel caso firma l'accordo sa cosa lascia ma anche cosa avrà in cambio.



certamente! infatti sarà un vantaggio per il milan. sotto a che punto di vista? economico, sportivo? vantaggi grosso o piccolo? per me piccolo, se le cose sono come le abbiamo ipotizzate


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certamente! infatti sarà un vantaggio per il milan. sotto a che punto di vista? economico, sportivo? vantaggi grosso o piccolo? per me piccolo, se le cose sono come le abbiamo ipotizzate



Forse sarebbe pure peggio. Perché il vantaggio sarebbe economico e di piccola entità... Ma non si considera proprio il lato sportivo... 
L'Europa League andrebbe giocata per davvero!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma la possibilità di poter spendere di più è conseguente al non essere più giudicati da qui al 2022. Una occasione d’oro per fare una squadra da Champions e arrivare al 2022 coi bilanci a posto e competitivi. Non sto dicendo che il poter spendere di più fosse il fine principale dell’accordo, dico che ne è una conseguenza.
> 
> E francamente, se a questo ci aggiungiamo al limite la cessione di Donnarumma per fare cassa, vedo zero ragioni per fare un mercato da pezzenti e partire con una non squadra non superiore alle romane e all’Atalanta.


Dipende tutto da quali sono i termini dell'accordo, da quanto la proprietà voglia rischiare. L'approccio fino a questo momento è stato di tipo conservativo, più che aggressivo: io sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia necessario investire soprattutto per mettere al sicuro ALMENO il quarto posto. Bisognerà vedere cosa ne pensa chi è al comando.


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2019)

Io non sono un tecnico e non conosco i termini dell'accordo. Detto questo di giocare l'Europa League il prossimo anno interessa poco o nulla. Stiamo partendo con un nuovo percorso tecnico e più i giocatori hanno tempo di allenarsi e interiorizzare gli schemi, meglio è.
Voglio sperare...proprio oggi che ho perso le speranze di non vederlo seduto sulla nostra panchina...che Giampaolo sia davvero il "maestro" di cui tanti parlano. Che trovi dentro di se le energie per affrontare l'avventura Milan...decisamente la più importante della sua carriera, così come hanno fatto Sacchi, Capello, Zaccheroni e Allegri prima di lui...probabilmente con l'aggiunta difficoltà di una rosa qualitativamente di molto inferiore alle loro e con tante scommesse cui dovrà far trovare una dimensione.

Scusate l'OT...ripeto non mi interessa giocare l'EL...ma se dovessimo davvero rinunciarvi, che sia fatto per porre davvero una riga al 30 giugno 2019. E da lì ripartire. Break Even in 3 anni da lì e meno scuse per tutti. Ci si rimbocca le maniche e iniziamo finalmente un percorso virtuoso con la possibilità di fare anche qualche bell'investimento mirato (e fortunato). Abbiamo anche atteso troppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> zosimo per me non ha ragione nel suo post...
> gli interisti non sanno un beneamato dell'accordo, come non ne sappiamo noi. sono furenti forse perchè è un forum e ognuno parla senza coglizione di causa. figuriamoci se dobbiamo far affidamento a 4 forumisti dei nati male...



Si ok, ma aldilà di Zosimo, che eventualmente provvederà lui a spiegare se e dove sbagli, visto che io non ho le sue competenze, anche il post di Casnop sembra delineare una situazione abbastanza buona.

Il che non significa fare un APACS show numero 2, significa semplicemente che non saremo costretti ad avere i Sensi, i Praet e i Veretout come massimo obiettivo raggiungibile, e potremo mirare a qualcosina di più.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto da quali sono i termini dell'accordo, da quanto la proprietà voglia rischiare. L'approccio fino a questo momento è stato di tipo conservativo, più che aggressivo: io sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che sia necessario investire soprattutto per mettere al sicuro ALMENO il quarto posto. Bisognerà vedere cosa ne pensa chi è al comando.



Si, concordo, ma non dimentichiamoci le parole di Boban. So che sono solo parole, adesso, ma dubito che le avrebbe dette se non conoscesse un po’ quali sono i programmi della società. 

Anche perché questa società in ogni caso ha già preso gente come Paquetà, Piatek, Higuain, Bakayoko. Sarebbe l’apice dell’assurdo se adesso smantellassimo e ci trovassimo con una squadra che può arrivare sesta per miracolo dopo questo accordo.

Ovviamente dipenderà anche dai termini del medesimo, ma se (come auspicato e probabile) saranno quelli delineati da Casnop, vedo zero motivi per pensare ad un Milan barbone nel 2019/2020.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certamente! infatti sarà un vantaggio per il milan. sotto a che punto di vista? economico, sportivo? vantaggi grosso o piccolo? per me piccolo, se le cose sono come le abbiamo ipotizzate



Da un punto di vista puramente di campo... a noi non cambierà molto, la el nn interessa a nessuno visto che non siamo in grado di vincerla, anzi potremmo averne un vantaggio in campionato come avvenuto per l'Atalanta quest'anno. Se ci avete fatto caso... le squadre andate più avanti in EL (noi ai gironi, lazio ai sedicesimi) son state anche le squadre con meno forza a fine campionato (escluse le ultime 4 partite che son state vinte perché contro avversari senza più motivazioni, le precedenti son state tutte un bagno di sangue dove abbiamo buttato punti fondamentali).
Da un punto di vista più ampio, che si potrebbe definire "sportivo", senz'altro non facciamo una gran figura e alcuni giocatori potrebbero comunque storcere il naso, sia i nostri che si son guadagnati la EL sul campo, sia quelli che magari vorrebbero venire da noi e che visto questo accordo potrebbero decidere di andare da altre parti.
Da un punto di vista politico Elliott invece ne uscirebbe stra vincente. Saremmo i primi a costringere la Uefa ad accettare le nostre condizioni o comunque condizioni migliori di quelle finora concesse ad altri club che eran stati più rispettosi di noi delle regole del FFP.
Ma... e finisco... da un punto di vista più pratico.. la vittoria politica non so quanto possa servirci. Perché se poi alla fin fine rischiamo lo stesso una condanna tra 3 anni e dobbiamo da oggi e per i prossimi 3 anni adottare una politica di austerity... allora tanto vale lasciar perdere. Però ovviamente questa è solo una mia supposizione, non potendo giudicare ancora in toto l'accordo. Ovviamente sarebbe ben diverso se con questo accordo ci venisse concesso di poter spendere quest anno quanto si vuole in quanto la prossima verifica sarebbe poi tra 4 anni (e di solito si giudica l'ultimo triennio). Insomma domani vedremo ma... attenzione... non è tutto oro quel che luccica...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ok, ma aldilà di Zosimo, che eventualmente provvederà lui a spiegare se e dove sbagli, visto che io non ho le sue competenze, anche il post di Casnop sembra delineare una situazione abbastanza buona.
> 
> Il che non significa fare un APACS show numero 2, significa semplicemente che non saremo costretti ad avere i Sensi, i Praet e i Veretout come massimo obiettivo raggiungibile, e potremo mirare a qualcosina di più.



dici? per me economicamente cambiano 35M all'anno. se tutte le ipotesi sono confermate, il che mi sembra difficile.

per me l'accordo sta nel: UEFA non fa figura di melma, milan non viene continuamente tartassato... ed escono tutti vincitori....


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2019)

Io sono sicuro di una cosa, che non giocando l'europa difficilmente potremmo acquistare giocatori bravi esterni alla Serie A, a questo punto si spiegano gli interessamenti per Diawara, Sensi, Mario Rui, Veretout, tutti giocatori che l'europa non l'hanno mai vista, ma anzi farebbero un bell'upgrade passando da squadre come sassuolo e fiorentina al Milan, oppure da riserve a titolari sempre al Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dici? per me economicamente cambiano 35M all'anno. se tutte le ipotesi sono confermate, il che mi sembra difficile.
> 
> per me l'accordo sta nel: UEFA non fa figura di melma, milan non viene continuamente tartassato... ed escono tutti vincitori....



Ne dubito, abbiamo acquistato gli Higuain e i Piatek quando eravamo messi peggio di adesso, e l’accordo non c’era. La vedo molto difficile che in società abbiano fatto un accordo che non permetta al Milan nemmeno di costruire una squadra minimamente decente.

Se l’accordo è quello di cui ha parlato Casnop, ripartiremmo a tutti gli effetti da zero, e ci basterebbe arrivare al 2022 con un bilancio che non sia più in rosso di -30.

Se a questo scenario magari ci aggiungi una cessione eccellente vedo tutte le possibilità di fare un mercato che renda il Milan 2019/2020 più forte di quello 2018/2019, e favorito sulle contendenti per la CL.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan rinuncerà presumibilmente alle azioni al TAS, che potrebbero rischiare di far saltare il banco del FFP. Di contro la UEFA avrà la sua parziale vittoria (squalifica di un anno del Milan dalle competizioni) atta a preservare un minimo di credibilità nei confronti degli altri club europei.
> Si tornerebbe almeno a parlare di calcio giocato: un auspicio da parte di tutti i tifosi.



Esatto. Ogni tanto la pensiamo uguale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> AC Milan morto e sepolto,io non seguirò piu il calcio,sono stufo di stare sempre a guardare gli altri e noi sempre nella melma




Il paradosso sai qual’e, che il Milan senza questo accordo è morto e sepolto. Questa è la verità


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il paradosso sai qual’e, che il Milan senza questo accordo è morto e sepolto. Questa è la verità



Dai va... nn esageriamo!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il paradosso sai qual’e, che il Milan senza questo accordo è morto e sepolto. Questa è la verità



Già. Solo i tifosi della squadra meno titolata e prestigiosa e antica di Milano l’hanno capito. Noi no.



> Io sono veramente disgustato dalla UEFA che fa regole ad personam, ma soprattutto da certi utenti qui dentro che sono due anni che si riempiono la bocca impartendo lezioni di legge sportiva e fpf, continuando a dire che chi si lamenta del trattamento riservato a queste ***** è solo tafazzismo.
> Io a sti utenti professoroni avrei voluto leggerli nel caso in cui un mese fa ci avessero sbattuto fuori dalla CL per un punto, magari con un gol decisivo di uno tra quelli che si sono comprati senza poterselo permettere.
> 
> Continuate pure a darci dei piagnoni. Tanto lo sappiamo benissimo che quest'anno andrà così come stiamo leggendo. L'anno prossimo magari vanno in CL e via ancora di regole e permessi extra. E voi ancora qui a romperci il *****.
> ...





> come si possa ancora cercare di difendere il comportamento della Uefa nei confronti del bbilan io proprio non lo capisco
> questi la stanno sfangando per l'ennesima volta perché adesso la Uefa ha capito "come il fairplay finanziario, nato per sanare i conti dei club, è diventato un diabolico sistema che tiene lontani gli investimenti e cristallizza i rapporti di forza in atto"
> dai, è semplicemente imbarazzante, ogni estate siamo qui a dirlo e a sentirci rispondere vedrete, sono nella *****...
> a un certo punto bisogna arrendersi... l'hanno sfangata ancora
> piuttosto si muovesse chi di dovere e andasse a chiedere all'Uefa spiegazioni dettagliate perché tutto ciò penalizza le concorrenti, cioè anche noi


----------



## Jazzy R&B (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No attenzione, se ci bonificano 14/17 - 15/18 per noi è manna dal cielo.



E grazie, "se ci bonificano"  .Se mia nonna aveva due ruote era un carretto.Peccato che qui non si parla di nessuna bonifica, si parla solo di spostare di un anno il break-even in cambio della rinuncia all'Europa Legue di quest'anno. Stop.Nient'altro.E ti ripeto, per come siamo conciati spostare di un anno la resa dei conti ci cambia veramente poco, se nel pacchetto non vengono esclusi/attenuati i disastri di bilancio recenti (compreso quello di quest'anno, 'n'altro rosso da almeno 80 mln)


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

Sarebbe un accordo senza precedenti, che ti permetterebbe (sempre se le indiscrezioni fossero confermate) di partire dall'anno zero e non dall'anno -100 come siamo adesso, gli eventuali premi della coppa sarebbero comunque già bloccati dalla sanzione quindi ne vedrei solo un guan guadagno. Si spiegherebbero anche molto chiaramente le parole di Gazidis che ha evidenziato a molti tifosi ignoranti lo stato delle cose aprendo una collaborazione con la UEFA. Vedremo, speriamo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mmmmm....io fossi un dirigente del Milan non firmerei un accordo come quello da te proposto sopra...troppo stringente quello è quello che dice il fpf...io Milan in cambio ti sto dando la rinuncia alla coppa x un anno (che è quello che tu uefa vuoi visto che lo hai chiesto con la prima sentenza) e in più mi impegno a non fare altri ricorsi al Tas che potrebbe scombinarti le regole sul FPF...



Il Milan vuole accettare le regole del fpf.
L’AD ha detto che sono buone e bisogna adeguarsi.

Immagino che su questa base la UEFA sia disposta a venirci incontro.
Saremo un test case, dopo anni di irregolaritá inconcludenti, si vuole di mostrare che si puó crescere all’interno del rispetto delle regole.

Si puó fare.
Lo faremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dai va... nn esageriamo!!



Dimmi razionalmente come facciamo -30 quest anno e i prossimi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se firmono per un accordo come hai elencato sono da prendere a calci in cul0 per incompetenza cosmica.
> Insomma ci fanno fuori un anno e noi dobbiamo rispettare le stesse regole... Quale sarebbe il vantaggio per il Milan? A questo punto non si faceva ricorso l'anno scorso e la si faceva finita.



Non c’é futuro senza il rispetto delle regole.
É inutile che si cerchi il modo di violarle, cambiarle, aggirarle.

Quello che simdeve chiedere tutti é che si faccia il meglio possibile nel rispetto delle regole.

Spero che questo fantomatico accordo faccia chiarezza in questo senso, che si prenda decisamente la strada del rispetto delle regole e che si smetta di argomentare al riguardo, quanto piuttosto su come meglio operare all’interno dei parametri e vincoli imposti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> posso farti un complimento? dovresti fare il politico. perchè convinci tutti con i tuoi post, ma senza offesa tu ti basi su argomenti che prendi per veri quando veri non sono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guarda, senza vedere le carte, tante sono ipotesi. Anche cosa legifererebbe il TAS sono ipotesi.

Quello che suggerisco é che persone capaci e almeno per 2/3 fortemente attaccate al Milan come Maldini, Boban e Gazidis, oltre a consiglio di amministrazione e avvocati vari le carte le vedono tutte e penso che l’obbiettivo comune sia tornare in alto il prima possibile.

La certezza che non facciano errori nessuno la ha, ma sicuramente se scelgono una strada é perché, valutando tutte le opzioni valutano quella scelta la migliore.

Qualunque sia (accordo, appello al TAS...) la scelta fatta, io penso sia da appoggiare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un accordo senza precedenti, che ti permetterebbe (sempre se le indiscrezioni fossero confermate) di partire dall'anno zero e non dall'anno -100 come siamo adesso, gli eventuali premi della coppa sarebbero comunque già bloccati dalla sanzione quindi ne vedrei solo un guan guadagno.



Proprio così. Sarebbe un passo in avanti clamoroso per il nostro futuro. Preghiamo che l’accordo sia questo e che ci permetta davvero di partire da zero.


----------



## markjordan (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimmi razionalmente come facciamo -30 quest anno e i prossimi


facciamo le coppe e vendiamo i migliori
a gia' i soldi delle cappe se li tiene la uefa
a gia' senza i migliori in coppa non si va
a gia' poi da noi verranno solo mediocri


----------



## Milo (18 Giugno 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non Giocare in Europa??? sono solo due partite che contano verso maggio.. il resto delle competizioni è spazzatura.. EL non conta un "BIP"



Ma dici te.

Ci sono guadagni anche se inferiori alla champions ma ci sono. Nel girone puoi far giocare chi gioca meno in campionato e iniziare a lanciare quelli nuovi o quello che rientrano da infortuni.

Senza dimenticare la classifica uefa, siamo crollati se vai in champions in futuro sei in 3*/4* fascia e fai figurette.

Poi come trofeo non disgusta nessuno, pare.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certamente! infatti sarà un vantaggio per il milan. sotto a che punto di vista? economico, sportivo? vantaggi grosso o piccolo? per me piccolo, se le cose sono come le abbiamo ipotizzate



Se accordo sarà (Io dubito ancora) sarà molto vantaggioso x il Milan dal punto di vista economico che verosimilmente diventerà vantaggioso dal punto di vista sportivo tra 2/3 anni. Vediamo cosa riesce a far mettere nero su bianco Gazidis


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> facciamo le coppe e vendiamo i migliori
> a gia' i soldi delle cappe se li tiene la uefa
> a gia' senza i migliori in coppa non si va
> a gia' poi da noi verranno solo mediocri



Esatto, senza considerare che per stare nel -30 vendi quest anno un giocatore e ti indebolisci il prossimo anno uguale e quello dopo sei morto perchè le coppe non le raggiungerai mai. 

Ma qualcuno qui preferirebbe far finta di niente e spendere come dei matti tanto poi ci sono " gli sponsorhhh di Iddiott come il psg1!!!!11 ".


----------



## Devil man (18 Giugno 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma dici te.
> 
> Ci sono guadagni anche se inferiori alla champions ma ci sono. Nel girone puoi far giocare chi gioca meno in campionato e iniziare a lanciare quelli nuovi o quello che rientrano da infortuni.
> 
> ...



Se ci sono degli infortunati li puoi far rodare nelle partite degli Under 20


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Milan vuole accettare le regole del fpf.
> L’AD ha detto che sono buone e bisogna adeguarsi.
> 
> Immagino che su questa base la UEFA sia disposta a venirci incontro.
> ...



Le parole di Gazidis sono solo a fini politici. Se firmano accordo x 3 anni non varranno le regole del FPF ma solo quelle scritte nell'accordo. Il Milan è più di un anno che vuole l'accordo sempre rifiutato dell'Uefa. Ora l'Uefa dopo una sentenza Tas e dopo un altro ricorso al Tas del Milan sembra disposta ad accettare l'accordo. Adesso è l'Uefa che deve mollare la cinghia altrimenti si continua con i ricorsi...


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto, senza considerare che per stare nel -30 vendi quest anno un giocatore e ti indebolisci il prossimo anno uguale e quello dopo sei morto perchè le coppe non le raggiungerai mai.
> 
> Ma qualcuno qui preferirebbe far finta di niente e spendere come dei matti tanto poi ci sono " gli sponsorhhh di Iddiott come il psg1!!!!11 ".



Ma in base a cosa dovresti stare nel meno 30 quest'anno?


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma dici te.
> 
> Ci sono guadagni anche se inferiori alla champions ma ci sono. Nel girone puoi far giocare chi gioca meno in campionato e iniziare a lanciare quelli nuovi o quello che rientrano da infortuni.
> 
> ...



Io fossi in un tifoso altrui avrei più paura di trovarmi un Milan in 3a/4a fascia che non viceversa.
Noi tornando in CL saremmo carichi a mille e avremo ovviamente una squadra che se la sarà meritata (+ qualche innesto estivo in linea con la competizione, si spera). Iniziamo a tornarci dalla stagione 20/21 e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma in base a cosa dovresti stare nel meno 30 quest'anno?



In base al fatto che vuoi evitare di essere multato ogni anno, dal prossimo anno invece -5


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma in base a cosa dovresti stare nel meno 30 quest'anno?



Come in base a che cosa ? in base alle regole del FPF lo sai meglio di me dai. 

Se facciamo un altro -80 poi di anno in anno saremo sempre sotto giudizio negativo della UEFA ( ammesso che Elliot non trovi il modo per uscirne). 

Trovare la quadra come sta facendo Gazzidis è l'unica via di uscita, pareggio di bilancio nel 2022 con riferimenti ai precedenti 3 bilanci a partire da quest'anno. E la UEFA se accetta ci fa un favore ENORME.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ne dubito, abbiamo acquistato gli Higuain e i Piatek quando eravamo messi peggio di adesso, e l’accordo non c’era. La vedo molto difficile che in società abbiano fatto un accordo che non permetta al Milan nemmeno di costruire una squadra minimamente decente.
> 
> Se l’accordo è quello di cui ha parlato Casnop, ripartiremmo a tutti gli effetti da zero, e ci basterebbe arrivare al 2022 con un bilancio che non sia più in rosso di -30.
> 
> Se a questo scenario magari ci aggiungi una cessione eccellente vedo tutte le possibilità di fare un mercato che renda il Milan 2019/2020 più forte di quello 2018/2019, e favorito sulle contendenti per la CL.



con higuain e piatek siamo a -80 annui. dobbiamo fare -10. non so se rendo l'idea.......
secondo me questa cosa ti sfugge. così come siamo adesso non va bene neanche con l'accordo. dobbiamo spendere 70 in meno di quest'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, senza vedere le carte, tante sono ipotesi. Anche cosa legifererebbe il TAS sono ipotesi.
> 
> Quello che suggerisco é che persone capaci e almeno per 2/3 fortemente attaccate al Milan come Maldini, Boban e Gazidis, oltre a consiglio di amministrazione e avvocati vari le carte le vedono tutte e penso che l’obbiettivo comune sia tornare in alto il prima possibile.
> 
> ...



questo è tutto un altro discorso che dire che senza accordo siamo falliti e con l'accordo siamo ricchi. e sono d'accordo se l'accordo lo appoggiano paolo e boban. di gazza non mi fido


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come in base a che cosa ? in base alle regole del FPF lo sai meglio di me dai.
> 
> Se facciamo un altro -80 poi di anno in anno saremo sempre sotto giudizio negativo della UEFA ( ammesso che Elliot non trovi il modo per uscirne).
> 
> Trovare la quadra come sta facendo Gazzidis è l'unica via di uscita, pareggio di bilancio nel 2022 con riferimenti ai precedenti 3 bilanci a partire da quest'anno. E la UEFA se accetta ci fa un favore ENORME.



Se non facciamo accordo c'è già una sentenza uefa (anche se non definitiva ma che il Tas non può peggiorare) che dice cosa fare e che supera le regole del fpf


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con higuain e piatek siamo a -80 annui. dobbiamo fare -10. non so se rendo l'idea.......
> secondo me questa cosa ti sfugge. così come siamo adesso non va bene neanche con l'accordo. dobbiamo spendere 70 in meno di quest'anno.



Con Paqueta* ( penso che intendessi il brasiliano) e Piatek sei a -20 all'anno ( facendo dei conti su 5 anni di contratto) , se lavori bene margine ne hai parecchio  il tutto sta a ridurre i costi, ampiezza della rosa e fare operazioi intelligenti.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> In base al fatto che vuoi evitare di essere multato ogni anno, dal prossimo anno invece -5



Vedi risposta sopra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Con Paqueta* ( penso che intendessi il brasiliano) e Piatek sei a -20 all'anno ( facendo dei conti su 5 anni di contratto) , se lavori bene margine ne hai parecchio  il tutto sta a ridurre i costi, ampiezza della rosa e fare operazioi intelligenti.



Esatto. Di margini per il quarto posto ce ne sono eccome con l’accordo, il che non vuol dire “essere ricchi”, solo non essere dei pezzenti che non possono manco competere con le romane e l’Atalanta.


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vedi risposta sopra



La sentenza UEFA corretta al TAS ci ha indicato copevoli e già pesantemente multati (premi confiscati, paletti da rispettare e controllo totale su tutte le operazioni con la spada di damocle che ti escludi i nuovi acquisti dalle competizioni europee) . Quest'anno con il primo bilancio del Milan cinese che entra nel triennio si va di nuovo verso una nuova multa, con l'aggravante della recidiva. Di sicuro le cose non migliorano da sole con un buco di 100 milioni ogni anno !


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La sentenza UEFA corretta al TAS ci ha indicato copevoli e già pesantemente multati (premi confiscati, paletti da rispettare e controllo totale su tutte le operazioni con la spada di damocle che ti escludi i nuovi acquisti dalle competizioni europee) . Quest'anno con il primo bilancio del Milan cinese che entra nel triennio si va di nuovo verso una nuova multa, con l'aggravante della recidiva. Di sicuro le cose non migliorano da sole con un buco di 100 milioni ogni anno !



La sentenza uefa a parte multa e limitazione rosa dice solo break even al 30 giugno 2021. Stop non dice altro. E fa fede quello. Poi comunque non si capisce più niente...un organo di informazione dice che domani pubblicano l'accordo, ansa dice che domani la camera giudicante uefa farà sentenza sul secondo triennio, gazzetta dice che il Milan chiederà il giudizio immediato al Tas...


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La sentenza uefa a parte multa e limitazione rosa dice solo break even al 30 giugno 2021. Stop non dice altro. E fa fede quello. Poi comunque non si capisce più niente...un organo di informazione dice che domani pubblicano l'accordo, ansa dice che domani la camera giudicante uefa farà sentenza sul secondo triennio, gazzetta dice che il Milan chiederà il giudizio immediato al Tas...



I paletti intermedi ci sono, anche se non sono pubblici, conta già solo che un brekeven del genere a due anni (ormai) non si può raggiungere negli ultimi venti giorni, soprattutto partendo da un -200. Non pensare che puoi spendere come un frosenatto per due anni e poi fare uno zero nel 2021 e non essere punito, anche perchè ne frattempo i trienni avanzano e dal prossimo anno le normativa sono ancora più stringenti. Con un sistema solido alle spalle, puoi fare un colpo fuori dagli schemi una volta ogni tre anni, con un colpo in canna dopo due anni di operazioni di contorno (come puoi vedere il PSG,il Real o altre super big europee)...noi siamo fuori budget da troppi anni ormai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> I paletti intermedi ci sono, anche se non sono pubblici, conta già solo che un brekeven del genere a due anni (ormai) non si può raggiungere negli ultimi venti giorni, soprattutto partendo da un -200. Non pensare che puoi spendere come un frosenatto per due anni e poi fare uno zero nel 2021 e non essere punito, anche perchè ne frattempo i trienni avanzano e dal prossimo anno le normativa sono ancora più stringenti. Con un sistema solido alle spalle, puoi fare un colpo fuori dagli schemi una volta ogni tre anni, con un colpo in canna dopo due anni di operazioni di contorno (come puoi vedere il PSG,il Real o altre super big europee)...noi siamo fuori budget da troppi anni ormai.



Ed è per tutte queste ragioni che senza l’accordo saremmo stati in un mare di sterco.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> I paletti intermedi ci sono, anche se non sono pubblici, conta già solo che un brekeven del genere a due anni (ormai) non si può raggiungere negli ultimi venti giorni, soprattutto partendo da un -200. Non pensare che puoi spendere come un frosenatto per due anni e poi fare uno zero nel 2021 e non essere punito, anche perchè ne frattempo i trienni avanzano e dal prossimo anno le normativa sono ancora più stringenti. Con un sistema solido alle spalle, puoi fare un colpo fuori dagli schemi una volta ogni tre anni, con un colpo in canna dopo due anni di operazioni di contorno (come puoi vedere il PSG,il Real o altre super big europee)...noi siamo fuori budget da troppi anni ormai.



Nella sentenza uefa non c'è nessun paletto intermedio. Ma non è una cosa in discussione è un fatto. X il resto tu parli di trienni che sono previsti dal regolamento del FPF che è superato dalla sentenza uefa...su come raggiungere il pareggio nel 2021 è un altro discorso è li sono d'accordo con te che sia difficile da fare in anno solo e bisogna partire prima


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Giugno 2019)

*Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*




Visto? Cosa dicevo io? È da quando è venuta fuori questa notizia che affermavo che non ci saremmo indeboliti ma che la squadra ne sarebbe uscita rafforzata da questo mercato. Ovviamente entro certi limiti.

I nomi deprimenti fino ad oggi li abbiamo sentiti anche perché non si sapeva di questo accordo con la UEFA, ma ora, certamente non potremo sognare di portare gente come Mpabbè o Sanè a Milano, ma nemmeno il nano da giardino Sensi dovrà considerarsi l’apice tecnico al quale dovremo aspirare.


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nella sentenza uefa non c'è nessun paletto intermedio. Ma non è una cosa in discussione è un fatto. X il resto tu parli di trienni che sono previsti dal regolamento del FPF che è superato dalla sentenza uefa...su come raggiungere il pareggio nel 2021 è un altro discorso è li sono d'accordo con te che sia difficile da fare in anno solo e bisogna partire prima



Informati bene, i paletti ci sono, la sentenza pubblica è solo una parte dove non sono presenti, per ovvie ragioni le limitazioni, sul piano economico.


----------



## Beppe85 (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimmi razionalmente come facciamo -30 quest anno e i prossimi



Volendo con qualche plusvalenza si potrebbe fare ma... anche senza -30... non finirebbe comunque il Milan!! Troppo allarmismo nn ha senso


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*



Palle in faccia di Elliot alla UEFA praticamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Informati bene, i paletti ci sono, la sentenza pubblica è solo una parte dove non sono presenti, per ovvie ragioni le limitazioni, sul piano economico.




No, leggiti l avvocato del diavolo il blog. Cercalo .


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*



Ecco a questo punto sarà importante vedere se si parlerà di break even o break even rule e da che periodo poi saremo giudicati a trienni per il FPF. Se come primo bilancio 22/23 e quindi triennio 23/25 (Ma forse sarebbe un Po troppo bello) ultimo bilancio 22/23 e quindi triennio 21/23


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Informati bene, i paletti ci sono, la sentenza pubblica è solo una parte dove non sono presenti, per ovvie ragioni le limitazioni, sul piano economico.



Ti hanno già risposto sotto e poi non siamo mica in Italia...ma in Svizzera


----------



## kipstar (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto? Cosa dicevo io? È da quando è venuta fuori questa notizia che affermavo che non ci saremmo indeboliti ma che la squadra ne sarebbe uscita rafforzata da questo mercato. Ovviamente entro certi limiti.
> 
> *I nomi deprimenti fino ad oggi li abbiamo sentiti anche perché non si sapeva di questo accordo con la UEFA, ma ora, certamente non potremo sognare di portare gente come Mpabbè o Sanè a Milano, ma nemmeno il nano da giardino Sensi dovrà considerarsi l’apice tecnico al quale dovremo aspirare.*



spero tu abbia ragione.....ma al momento non ne sono proprio proprio convintissimo.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> spero tu abbia ragione.....ma al momento non ne sono proprio proprio convintissimo.....



“Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.”


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Palle in faccia di Elliot alla UEFA praticamente




Una frase capolavoro...sto ancora piangendo

Scherzi a parte, venisse tutto confermato, questo sarebbe il mercato 0 del nostro anno 0...dobbiamo costruire seriamente e sbagliare poco. Disfarsi dei pacchi e inserire uomini che formeranno lo scheletro portante del NUOVO MILAN (si spera vincente)


----------



## kipstar (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.”



ciò....vedremo....speriamo.....


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Giugno 2019)

Fantastico stratagemma della società, solo applausi!


----------



## pazzomania (18 Giugno 2019)

Ho saltato la lettura di tutti i commenti perchè 21 pagine erano troppe. 
Non sapevo nemmeno di questa notizia perchè non ho usato internet nelle ultime 5/6 ore ne guardato il cellulare.

Ma leggo di gente contenta???!!!! Capisco i bilanci, sono sempre il primo che si rende conto che non è colpa degli alieni se abbiamo un bilancio disastroso (ho votato Salvini una volta sola, e non si ripeterà).

Ma essere felici di non disputare una competizione europea, rasenta il ridicolo.

E' calcio, e rinunciamo a giocare a calcio? dai.

Oltretutto non capisco, mi pare di aver letto che se non giochiamo questa Europa League allora Elliot ha vinto e non verranno considerati i bilanci degli ultimi anni?? ma che stron..zata è?

O è colpevole o non lo è. 

Anche perchè cosa cambia? Anche se smiliardano quest' anno (tutto da vedere) poi tra 2 anni siamo nella stessa situazione. Non ha senso nulla.

Bah, mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non c’é futuro senza il rispetto delle regole.
> É inutile che si cerchi il modo di violarle, cambiarle, aggirarle.
> 
> Quello che simdeve chiedere tutti é che si faccia il meglio possibile nel rispetto delle regole.
> ...



Esattamente la stessa cosa che scrivono sui forum di Juve Inter e gli altri top club europei che non rispettono le regole


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.”



Per krunic, veretout e sensei.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per krunic, veretout e sensei.



Quelli li avremmo presi ugualmente.

Fare un accordo del genere per fare una squadra da sesto posto sarebbe roba da ridere da qui al 2035, smettiamola con questa negatività. Se hanno fatto questo accordo è perché vogliono riportarci in alto, e ora anche le parole di Boban acquistano un senso.

Immaginiamo la barzelletta che sarebbe costituita da un Boban che arriva dicendo ciò che ho in firma e in tutta risposta il Milan chiude la stagione 2019/2020 al sesto posto o peggio. Quelle parole diverrebbero la barzelletta delle barzellette.

Se all’accordo che ci fa ripartire da zero ci aggiungiamo una cessione eccellente, come Donnarumma, ci sono zero ragioni per non fare un mercato importante.


----------



## AllanX (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho saltato la lettura di tutti i commenti perchè 21 pagine erano troppe.
> Non sapevo nemmeno di questa notizia perchè non ho usato internet nelle ultime 5/6 ore ne guardato il cellulare.
> 
> Ma leggo di gente contenta???!!!! Capisco i bilanci, sono sempre il primo che si rende conto che non è colpa degli alieni se abbiamo un bilancio disastroso (ho votato Salvini una volta sola, e non si ripeterà).
> ...



Vorrei essere felice come altri ma purtroppo concordo su tutto. Ripensando adesso a quell'intervista in cui Gazidis diceva che bisognava essere grati ad Elliott perché subentrando aveva salvato il Milan dall'esclusione dalle coppe mi viene da ridere. Meglio non ricordare quanti poi ai tempi dell'esclusione dall'EL con mr Li parlavano di: UEFA corrotta, danno d'immagine incalcolabile, fuga di calciatori, uno dei periodi più neri della nostra storia ed ennesimo e definitivo s*******mento globale


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho saltato la lettura di tutti i commenti perchè 21 pagine erano troppe.
> Non sapevo nemmeno di questa notizia perchè non ho usato internet nelle ultime 5/6 ore ne guardato il cellulare.
> 
> Ma leggo di gente contenta???!!!! Capisco i bilanci, sono sempre il primo che si rende conto che non è colpa degli alieni se abbiamo un bilancio disastroso (ho votato Salvini una volta sola, e non si ripeterà).
> ...



Sta calmo, e se hai voglia di vomitare vedi di non farlo qui nel forum.

Sempre sia vero, preferisco non essere più sodomizzato da multe e minchiate varie, e poter spendere piuttosto che farmi una competizione che potrebbe essere ridicola tra qualche anno. Possiamo vederla come pegno da pagare per poter avere via libera. Forse ti hanno teso una mano in cambio di un gesto, stucchevole quanto vuoi, di ammissione di colpa. Non mi sembra il caso di impuntarsi per andare a beccare qualche schiaffone dal Betis di turno. 

Spero di non rimangiarmi le parole, ovvio.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*



A livello di immagine è triste,ma se serve davvero ad avere un po' più di respiro allora me lo faccio andare bene. Dobbiamo cercare di iniziare il percorso di risalita,prima di tutto dal punto di vista dei bilanci perchè si sa che ormai vengono,purtroppo,prima del resto. E se questo può essere un punto di partenza allora dobbiamo accettarlo.


----------



## Goro (18 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: il Milan ha trovato l'accordo con l'Uefa, e nelle prossime ore il tutto sarà ufficializzato. Il Milan sarà escluso dalla prossima Europa League, ma in cambio otterrà un anno in più per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio, e soprattutto senza ricevere ulteriori sanzioni per le 4 stagioni precedenti. Sarà ritirato il ricorso al Tas di Losanna, ed Elliott avrà molti più margini di manovra e maggior elasticità di spesa, anche in questa sessione di mercato.*



Va bene, dobbiamo toglierci dalle sabbie mobili in qualche modo


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2019)

Oggi non giudico la scelta della società,nel mio piccolo lo farò a mercato concluso.


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ti hanno già risposto sotto e poi non siamo mica in Italia...ma in Svizzera



I paletti intermedi esistono e sono quelli comuni a tutte le squadre , - 30 massimo per questo bilancio, - 5 massimo dall'anno prossimo (mi sembra che scatti già dalla prossima stagione sportiva il cambio del tetto massimo). Chiedere il pareggio nel 2021, non significa avere due anni liberi, significa semplicemente avere due anni da fare con le regole che usano tutti per poi chiedere un ulteriori sacrificio per il breakeven.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> A livello di immagine è triste,ma se serve davvero ad avere un po' più di respiro allora me lo faccio andare bene. Dobbiamo cercare di iniziare il percorso di risalita,prima di tutto dal punto di vista dei bilanci perchè si sa che ormai vengono,purtroppo,prima del resto. E se questo può essere un punto di partenza allora dobbiamo accettarlo.



Ma infatti.

La possibilità insomma di fare mercati moderatamente degni c’è, ed è già molto. Certo sportivamente l’esclusione dall’EL e' una sconfitta ma e' impensabile in una trattativa non lasciare qualcosa.
Senza considerare che, avendo solo il campionato per puntare al quarto posto, oltre a non avere la rogna delle trasferte del Giovedì in culo al mondo (l’Inda tutte le volte che ha fatto l’EL è arrivata sotto al quarto posto), possiamo fare una rosa meno profonda e spendere quindi qualcosa di più per quelli che dobbiamo comprare, potendo quindi puntare ad una qualità di un certo livello.

Fare un mercato da pezzenti in queste condizioni sarebbe criminale. Serve spendere il giusto e bene.


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2019)

1° Step Accordo
2° Step Mercato sagace ed efficace
3° Step Accordi con squadre satellite italiane ed estere
4° Step Plusvalenze gonfiate stile Juve/Inter


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 1° Step Accordo
> 2° Step Mercato sagace ed efficace
> 3° Step Accordi con squadre satellite italiane ed estere
> 4° Step Plusvalenze gonfiate stile Juve/Inter



Stai certo che se iniziamo noi col 4 step ci arriva pure l'FBI in sede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> 1° Step Accordo
> 2° Step Mercato sagace ed efficace
> 3° Step Accordi con squadre satellite italiane ed estere
> 4° Step Plusvalenze gonfiate stile Juve/Inter



Ora vediamo di passare al secondo step.


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Stai certo che se iniziamo noi col 4 step ci arriva pure l'FBI in sede.



Scherzi? Corre voce che Thiago Djalo valga già più di Vanheusden...30 milioni...


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Corre voce che Thiago Djalo valga già più di Vanheusden...30 milioni...



Dici che sarebbe stato scandaloso vendere Abate a 10 mln?Io ci avrei provato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.
> 
> Secondo TMW la sentenza UEFA dovrebbe arrivare mercoledì 19 giugno.
> ...



Io la vedo come una cosa estremamente positiva e sono sorpreso di vedere tutta questa negatività.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io la vedo come una cosa estremamente positiva e sono sorpreso di vedere tutta questa negatività.



Idem. Se vai sui forum interisti sono incazz....ati come bisce tarantolate per questa cosa, e noi ci lamentiamo.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Giugno 2019)

Ottima notizia. Tanto in Europa League facciamo sempre schifo... 

Mi vien da pensare adesso che tutti i punti persi a discapito dell'Atalanta............ mmm


----------



## Kdkobain (18 Giugno 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dici che sarebbe stato scandaloso vendere Abate a 10 mln?Io ci avrei provato.



Se vuoi fare quel lavor dei avere "materiale umano" che sia tecnicamente valido e che (soprattutto) non prende 5 M/lordi di ingaggio. Il Milan è rimasto indietro di troppi anni per fare operazioni del genere oggi, anche perchè giocatori come Vanheusdsen ed Emmers noi li sognamo visto che sono ad oggi più forti di quasi tutte le nostre riserve.


----------



## misterpippo7 (18 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera online, è ormai ad un passo l'accordo tra Milan e UEFA.
> Intesa vicinissima, il Milan rinuncerà all'Europa League e in cambio avrà più tempo per raggiungere il break even.
> 
> Secondo TMW la sentenza UEFA dovrebbe arrivare mercoledì 19 giugno.
> ...



Notizia ottima... altrimenti ogni anno stavamo qui a vedere sto teatro... noi non ci abbassiamo all europa league... noi siamo per la champions... e distruggere alcune sanzioni con sta mossa è davvero geniale.... PENSATE SE IL PROSSIMO ANNO SAREMMO ANDATI IN CHAMPIONS E CI CACCIAVANO...cosi il prossimo anno nessuno ci può far nulla


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> I paletti intermedi esistono e sono quelli comuni a tutte le squadre , - 30 massimo per questo bilancio, - 5 massimo dall'anno prossimo (mi sembra che scatti già dalla prossima stagione sportiva il cambio del tetto massimo). Chiedere il pareggio nel 2021, non significa avere due anni liberi, significa semplicemente avere due anni da fare con le regole che usano tutti per poi chiedere un ulteriori sacrificio per il breakeven.



No ma proprio no. Comunque fa niente sembra che da domani entrerà in vigore un accordo. Da quel momento x 3 anni varrà solo quello che c'è scritto li senza più dover parlare di regolamento FPF di sentenze uefa e tas


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Se vuoi fare quel lavor dei avere "materiale umano" che sia tecnicamente valido e che (soprattutto) non prende 5 M/lordi di ingaggio. Il Milan è rimasto indietro di troppi anni per fare operazioni del genere oggi, anche perchè giocatori come Vanheusdsen ed Emmers noi li sognamo visto che sono ad oggi più forti di quasi tutte le nostre riserve.



Dici bene,ma lo so,era solo per scherzare,bisognerebbe iniziare da ora a scovare qualcosa di potenzialmente interessante per trarre dei benefici tra 2 anni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2019)

Ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato intelligente e lo auspicavo, confermo di essere felice di questa situazione

1) L'EL non la vinci
2) L'EL ti toglie energie per il campionato
3) Puoi avere una rosa più corta ma di maggior qualità, se fai un buon mercato
4) BEP più lontano e più elasticità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ho sempre detto che sarebbe stato intelligente e lo auspicavo, confermo di essere felice di questa situazione
> 
> 1) L'EL non la vinci
> 2) L'EL ti toglie energie per il campionato
> ...




Perfetto. Anche il discorso di poter avere una rosa più corta e quindi più forte, potendo spendere di più nei singoli, l’ho menzionato nella pagina precedente ed è un aspetto trascurato da molti. Con un mercato relativamente generoso grazie all’accordo si possono fare ottime cose.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Anche il discorso di poter avere una rosa più corta e quindi più forte, potendo spendere di più nei singoli, l’ho menzionato nella pagina precedente ed è un aspetto trascurato da molti. Con un mercato relativamente generoso grazie all’accordo si possono fare ottime cose.



E aggiungo, son due anni che a Ottobre siamo qua a dire "speriamo di uscire da sta coppa", quindi


----------



## luigi61 (19 Giugno 2019)

Mi sta bene l'esclusione solo in cambio di una bella campagna acquisti e intendendo bella non vorrei nemmeno sentir nominare M. Rui Sensi e compagnia bella anzi brutta anzi orribile; sotto con i Torreira i Manolas e affini e BADTA CESSI o scommesse


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2019)

Che mossa scema, un ulteriore passo verso il punto di non ritorno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che mossa scema, un ulteriore passo verso il punto di non ritorno.



Il punto di ritorno era partecipare a questa coppa venendo eliminati ai gironi, fare le lotte con la Uefa anche l'anno prossimo e avere mezza rosa infortunata nelle trasferte in Azerbaijan o Bielorussia?


----------

